# No Drivel for you!



## StriperAddict (Jun 11, 2010)

Me? Drivel Nazi?  

Never!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Me? Drivel Nazi?
> 
> Never!



Uh Oh...Seth gonna be mad


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 11, 2010)

If I began this round too soon, Seth,


my apologies


----------



## pbradley (Jun 11, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> If I began this round too soon, Seth,
> 
> 
> my apologies



OOOooooooo....seth's gonna be maaad.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## baldfish (Jun 11, 2010)

pbradley that is the ultimate in stawking having OFH pic as your avythat raises it to Aggravated stawking


----------



## pbradley (Jun 11, 2010)

baldfish said:


> pbradley that is the ultimate in stawking having OFH pic as your avythat raises it to Aggravated stawking



You would NOT believe what I had to go through [shudder] to get that picture.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## baldfish (Jun 11, 2010)

pbradley said:


> You would NOT believe what I had to go through [shudder] to get that picture.



Knowing that one there ain't no telling scary thinking about it


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

and it continues......


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2010)

baldfish said:


> pbradley that is the ultimate in stawking having OFH pic as your avythat raises it to Aggravated stawking



You are gunna be added to the stawker predator list.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Me? Drivel Nazi?
> 
> Never!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

I guess "Seth and his Drivlin Debils" band wasn't meant to be.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I guess "Seth and his Drivlin Debils" band wasn't meant to be.



Don't know bout that, but I bet he's plotting revenge right about now!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I guess "Seth and his Drivlin Debils" band wasn't meant to be.



no it was gonna be nicks guinea drivler


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 11, 2010)

I love southwest georgia.


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

argggghhhhh.

i hate wal mart.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

It's hotter'n a...... Well lets just leave it at that. 

why must it be so figgin hot?!!?!?  I hate you sun!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Don't know bout that, but I bet he's plotting revenge right about now!



muuhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a bad muscle spasm in my right shoulder gettin worst. Any advice that doesn't include moving?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have a bad muscle spasm in my right shoulder gettin worst. Any advice that doesn't include moving?



dont move


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> It's hotter'n a...... Well lets just leave it at that.
> 
> why must it be so figgin hot?!!?!?  I hate you sun!!!


THUNDA and rain here but yes, its hotter than a...

and was yesterday too.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> no it was gonna be nicks guinea drivler







Tuffdawg said:


> I love southwest georgia.



Hey tuffy...I did too but hill country called me back.



slip said:


> argggghhhhh.
> 
> i hate wal mart.



When I get hatin walmart....I start remembering the days before wal mart and start lovin it  again.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> It's hotter'n a...... Well lets just leave it at that.
> 
> why must it be so figgin hot?!!?!?  I hate you sun!!!



I'm in complete agreement there, Matt!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> dont move



If I could put ya over my knee!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> If I could put ya over my knee!!!!!



yer knee would hurt then along with yer shoulder 
put some ice on it


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> When I get hatin walmart....I start remembering the days before wal mart and start lovin it  again.


i aint old enough to remember days before walmart.


YaraG. said:


> If I could put ya over my knee!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

by yall


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

slip said:


> i aint old enough to remember days before walmart.



Well...there was kmart and zayres...both closed at 9pm...6pm on Sundays.....and they both ummmm weren't good.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yer knee would hurt then along with yer shoulder
> put some ice on it


Get someone to wheel ya out with a hand truck and come rub my shoulder for me. 


slip said:


> i aint old enough to remember days before walmart.



Ya just don't know yet....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Get someone to wheel ya out with a hand truck and come rub my shoulder for me.



Dang yara...watcha trying to say bout Seth there?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Dang yara...watcha trying to say bout Seth there?



He did say my legs would be hurtin..... riiiiiight?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Well...there was kmart and zayres...both closed at 9pm...6pm on Sundays.....and they both ummmm weren't good.



WOW!  Zayres!  That is a place I would have never remembered until you said it.


Afternoon  everyone!  2 hours and 45 minutes till the weekend!


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

holy flyin cow folks i think the roof might rip up any minute here. crazy storm came out of no where. 


glad i aint where i was going, the woods.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> He did say my legs would be hurtin..... riiiiiight?



Ohhhh...that's right.



jsullivan03 said:


> WOW!  Zayres!  That is a place I would have never remembered until you said it.
> 
> 
> Afternoon  everyone!  2 hours and 45 minutes till the weekend!



Afternoon.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> WOW!  Zayres!  That is a place I would have never remembered until you said it.
> 
> 
> Afternoon  everyone!  2 hours and 45 minutes till the weekend!



 Hey Sullieeee!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

afternoon...Man Seth I hate you did not get to open the new one,but you just gotta start stawking until it is time


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

pbradley said:


> You would NOT believe what I had to go through [shudder] to get that picture.


One of your hawtest avatars ever! 


Keebs said:


>


speaking of hawtness....  


Tuffdawg said:


> I love southwest georgia.


and theres another one! 


slip said:


> holy flyin cow folks i think the roof might rip up any minute here. crazy storm came out of no where.
> 
> 
> glad i aint where i was going, the woods.


Kinda worried about that here. Clouds are starting to build up.


jmfauver said:


> afternoon...Man Seth I hate you did not get to open the new one,but you just gotta start stawking until it is time


Don't encourage him!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sullieeee!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi ya robert


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Hi ya robert



hello, Tuff-babe!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> hello, Tuff-babe!!



SO how much blood you see today?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 11, 2010)

What be shakin my fellow drivelers?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> SO how much blood you see today?



Quite a bit. But as long as it stays inside the tubing and not on the floor, we're good. 
Whats the meaning behind the sig. line?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Quite a bit. But as long as it stays inside the tubing and not on the floor, we're good.
> Whats the meaning behind the sig. line?



That greener grass is full of chicken crap.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> That greener grass is full of chicken crap.





Better read it again...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Better read it again...



Dear god


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 11, 2010)

I stand corrected, the greener grass is full of crap in general.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Kinda worried about that here. Clouds are starting to build up.



came and went pretty quick, like most summer storms. just enough to cool it off


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> It's hotter'n a...... Well lets just leave it at that.
> 
> why must it be so figgin hot?!!?!?  I hate you sun!!!



an industrial floor fan and a bag of ice will do the trick......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I stand corrected, the greener grass is full of crap in general.



Don't you hate it when that happens? 

I think its time for a nap. Gotta get things ready to hunt hogs again this weekend, but i'll do it later.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't you hate it when that happens?




Rub it in why dont cha


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Ohhhh lawd is it hot.....outside.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Ohhhh lawd is it hot.....outside.



I think imma load the kids up and go too a waterin hole.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I think imma load the kids up and go too a waterin hole.



The missus and I are supposed to go to a pool party later where their may be frozen adult beverages.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> The missus and I are supposed to go to a pool party later where their may be frozen adult beverages.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> The missus and I are supposed to go to a pool party later where their may be frozen adult beverages.



Address please.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Quite a bit. But as long as it stays inside the tubing and not on the floor, we're good.
> Whats the meaning behind the sig. line?





Tuffdawg said:


> That greener grass is full of chicken crap.





Nicodemus said:


> Better read it again...





Tuffdawg said:


> Dear god


:


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Address please.



 back off Kne, Ne, You, I saw it first!


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

wowza. i dont check my plants for one day and i end up with a 18 inch zuc and 10 inch crook neck...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2010)

slip said:


> wowza. i dont check my plants for one day and i end up with a 18 inch zuc and 10 inch crook neck...



Ok, that does it, we gotta find a half way point for us!!  I want some grilled zuc's and most of the folks I know around here didn't even bother to garden this year!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> back off Kne, Ne, You, I saw it first!



Can ya stop by and get me first??!!??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> back off Kne, Ne, You, I saw it first!



No need to fight over it. Heck I'll spring for the mixins...you bring a blender and we'll sit around the shanty and put a good buzz on.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Can ya stop by and get me first??!!??


Can you even get THERE from HERE?? 



Sterlo58 said:


> No need to fight over it. Heck I'll spring for the mixins...you bring a blender and well sit around the shanty and put a good buzz on.



Hhhmmm, I LOVE compromises!!  I think we could work sumfin out!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

I want to go to Keebs house. I need toddies.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



Come one sweety...how far are ya away from Douglasville?



Sterlo58 said:


> Address please.



123 Guinea Lane Douglasville, ga 



YaraG. said:


> Can ya stop by and get me first??!!??



In Jersey?!?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Can you even get THERE from HERE??
> 
> 
> 
> Hhhmmm, I LOVE compromises!!  I think we could work sumfin out!!


Where there's a will there's a way. Plus im like 15 hrs away, if I dont drive in circles.


Sweetwater said:


> Come one sweety...how far are ya away from Douglasville?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yessssssssssssss......


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Tgif*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K6vyTM_qJAE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K6vyTM_qJAE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


Happy Friday


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Where there's a will there's a way. Plus im like 15 hrs away, if I dont drive in circles.
> 
> 
> Yessssssssssssss......



Delta is ready when you are...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> :



 what you laughin at?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I want to go to Keebs house. I need toddies.



you need what?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Where there's a will there's a way. Plus im like 15 hrs away, if I dont drive in circles.


Directions to Sweetwaters pool from Jersey.....Drive to Atlanta get on I-285 and stay on that interstate till you get there!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> you need what?




Hot toddies, you know, whiskey-honey-hot water-lemon juice...


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, that does it, we gotta find a half way point for us!!  I want some grilled zuc's and most of the folks I know around here didn't even bother to garden this year!



 we do, we do.

everyone around here has a garden going...EVERYONE. its werid.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hot toddies, you know, whiskey-honey-hot water-lemon juice...



Sounds good....just leave out the honey, water and lemon juice for me thank you kindly.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Delta is ready when you are...





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Directions to Sweetwaters pool from Jersey.....Drive to Atlanta get on I-285 and stay on that interstate till you get there!!



Look the room is full of comedians today!!! My daddy is comin for me is a few days.... I can wait


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



OK...smile laugh and run.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Directions to Sweetwaters pool from Jersey.....Drive to Atlanta get on I-285 and stay on that interstate till you get there!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 11, 2010)

Afternoon folks..


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks..



Afternoon....oh the horror at what coozie is going through.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks..



Howdy red mag. Nice avatar.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I want to go to Keebs house. I need toddies.


Make the Redhead drive ya over! 



Sweetwater said:


> Come one sweety...how far are ya away from Douglasville?
> 
> 123 Guinea Lane Douglasville, ga
> 
> In Jersey?!?


A lot closer than Jurwsy but still a Looong ways away! 



YaraG. said:


> Where there's a will there's a way. Plus im like 15 hrs away, if I dont drive in circles.
> 
> 
> Yessssssssssssss......


Nope, no circles here, just have to dodge the tractors right now!



Tuffdawg said:


> what you laughin at?


uuuhhh you???



Tuffdawg said:


> you need what?


yeah he said that!



slip said:


> we do, we do.
> 
> everyone around here has a garden going...EVERYONE. its werid.


lucky dawg!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon....oh the horror at what coozie is going through.



From what I hear, it`s fixin` to get worse...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks..



Afternoon ....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> OK...smile laugh and run.



I smiled to say hey, laughed cause I read my sigline and then I had to go cause the baby needed a diaper change.  



Hey everyone!!! 
GUESS WHAT...... IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> From what I hear, it`s fixin` to get worse...



SSsshhhhhh......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

My dang waterslide has a hole in it....


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

bit late now, but glad to hear your doing better Nick.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I smiled to say hey, laughed cause I read my sigline and then I had to go cause the baby needed a diaper change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Afternoon salt licker!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> From what I hear, it`s fixin` to get worse...


Yep, seems like I heard some "whisperings" goin 'round too!  But Quack is oblivious, lemme find that pic he just sent me................. 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I smiled to say hey, laughed cause I read my sigline and then I had to go cause the baby needed a diaper change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    



BBQBOSS said:


> My dang waterslide has a hole in it....


duck tape? 



slip said:


> bit late now, but glad to hear your doing better Nick.


Day Late & a Dollar short, story of my life...............


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> From what I hear, it`s fixin` to get worse...



Poor poor quack....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

......Well i am fixin to get outta here, for now anyway!!! And I am hoping not to get called back in!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> My dang waterslide has a hole in it....



If it's a dime size hole and ya really want to use it.... 2 part putty (mix well) let it cure long enough. You can get it at any pool supply like Leslies.

Gotta run... ttyl.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon....oh the horror at what coozie is going through.



Yeah,  Uh Huh..   



Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy red mag. Nice avatar.



Thanks   



Keebs said:


> Make the Redhead drive ya over!
> 
> 
> A lot closer than Jurwsy but still a Looong ways away!
> ...



Hiyas Keebs Babe....



Nicodemus said:


> From what I hear, it`s fixin` to get worse...



Oh Lawd...  You heard too huh..  



YaraG. said:


> Afternoon ....



Howdy...



BBQBOSS said:


> My dang waterslide has a hole in it....



Dang , That not good...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> SSsshhhhhh......









slip said:


> bit late now, but glad to hear your doing better Nick.




Thanks Slip!




Keebs said:


> Yep, seems like I heard some "whisperings" goin 'round too!  But Quack is oblivious, lemme find that pic he just sent me.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Sweetwater said:


> Poor poor quack....



If he only knew...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Afternoon salt licker!!!



HEY!!!!!! 



Keebs said:


>



Hey there!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> My dang waterslide has a hole in it....



Waterslide... or slip and slide. Them plastic sheets aren't made for a big feller like you.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yep, seems like I heard some "whisperings" goin 'round too!  But Quack is oblivious, lemme find that pic he just sent me.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well... i tried that.  I'ts about 20" long and its in the seam. Its one of those big blowup water slides.  I had it lookin real jacked up and redneck for sure!!    It just would hold up to the pressure at that seam.   I need me a seamstress that can sew it back together.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Waterslide... or slip and slide. Them plastic sheets aren't made for a big feller like you.



  

No it aint fer me.... my youngens.  This the 2nd one that ive been through.  The first one got busted by the neighbor lady that got drunk and decided she wanted to go down it!  Wasnt a total loss though... she lost clothing on the way down.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Waterslide... or slip and slide. Them plastic sheets aren't made for a big feller like you.







BBQBOSS said:


> well... i tried that.  I'ts about 20" long and its in the seam. Its one of those big blowup water slides.  I had it lookin real jacked up and redneck for sure!!    It just would hold up to the pressure at that seam.   I need me a seamstress that can sew it back together.



Cannot....end...well.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2010)

Here ya go, our very own Quackmasterfisherman!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 11, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Waterslide... or slip and slide. Them plastic sheets aren't made for a big feller like you.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> No it aint fer me.... my youngens.  This the 2nd one that ive been through.  The first one got busted by the neighbor lady that got drunk and decided she wanted to go down it!  Wasnt a total loss though... she lost clothing on the way down.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Here ya go, our very own Quackmasterfisherman!



Nice red.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, folks, gotta check out for a bit,  Gotta go get the smoker fired up and see what I can ruin today...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> No it aint fer me.... my youngens.  This the 2nd one that ive been through.  The first one got busted by the neighbor lady that got drunk and decided she wanted to go down it!  Wasnt a total loss though... she lost clothing on the way down.



Bet that provided for some wholesome entertainment for the youngins.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Bet that provided for some wholesome entertainment for the youngins.



The kiddies and the wife... i mean the kiddies were in bed...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok, folks, gotta check out for a bit,  Gotta go get the smoker fired up and see what I can ruin today...



Got mine stokin right now!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Here ya go, our very own Quackmasterfisherman!



Way to go, Quack-daddy!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> well... i tried that.  I'ts about 20" long and its in the seam. Its one of those big blowup water slides.  I had it lookin real jacked up and redneck for sure!!    It just would hold up to the pressure at that seam.   I need me a seamstress that can sew it back together.


Otis is over the sewing room............. 



Jeff C. said:


>



OH! Hi Jeff, do you sew???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Here ya go, our very own Quackmasterfisherman!



Bery nice 'RED'


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Otis is over the sewing room.............



yeah he looks like he could knit something or make floral arrangements...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Otis is over the sewing room.............
> 
> 
> 
> OH! Hi Jeff, do you sew???



No....but my wife does...for real!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Well...there was kmart and zayres...both closed at 9pm...6pm on Sundays.....and they both ummmm weren't good.




Not to mention Richway, GEX, and Treasure Island.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah he looks like he could knit something or make floral arrangements...



Boss....what size do you want that wood....Length & Dia.??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Boss....what size do you want that wood....Length & Dia.??


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> well... i tried that.  I'ts about 20" long and its in the seam. Its one of those big blowup water slides.  I had it lookin real jacked up and redneck for sure!!    It just would hold up to the pressure at that seam.   I need me a seamstress that can sew it back together.



you may want to get a hold of John...I hear he had to patch up Byoncee a time or two!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok, folks, gotta check out for a bit,  Gotta go get the smoker fired up and see what I can ruin today...



Holla later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> you may want to get a hold of John...I hear he had to patch up Byoncee a time or two!



Dang....   I bet ol Beyonce looks about 20 years older after living with john for a couple years!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 11, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Not to mention Richway, GEX, and Treasure Island.



Lets not forget Grants and Gibsons!

Now I'm really feeling old!

Oh well....Nothing another beer won't remedy!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

Bone, love the sigline!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>





"Whatever" is cool man... i will have to cut it down into chunks to put it in my smoker anyway.  Whenever i get logs i just cut discs and then take the axe to it and chunk it up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

Who all is getting rain??? It is here, thankfully!!! Dang...it was hot today


----------



## pbradley (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Who all is getting rain??? It is here, thankfully!!! Dang...it was hot today



Continuous rolling thunder and pretty serious lightning right now, but no rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> "Whatever" is cool man... i will have to cut it down into chunks to put it in my smoker anyway.  Whenever i get logs i just cut discs and then take the axe to it and chunk it up.



Will 6-8" sticks 1-11/2" dia. do???  Maybe 4-6" L...just let me know!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah he looks like he could knit something or make floral arrangements...


I heard he was a fabulous crocheter........... 



chuckb7718 said:


> Lets not forget Grants and Gibsons!
> 
> Now I'm really feeling old!
> 
> Oh well....Nothing another beer won't remedy!


I LOVED Gibsons!!  And don't forget.......... T G & Y!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I heard he was a fabulous crocheter...........
> 
> 
> I LOVED Gibsons!!  And don't forget.......... T G & Y!!



T G & Y............TGatt & Yara


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I heard he was a fabulous croqueter...........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> T G & Y............TGatt & Yara









 No, no, no, Tgattis may have been around but I'm sure Yara isn't old enough to remember that store.............


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Aiight y'all..time to head out fer some swimmin and drankin...Will report in later.

Y'all have a good evenin.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


>


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I heard he was a fabulous crocheter...........
> 
> 
> I LOVED Gibsons!!  And don't forget.......... T G & Y!!



Gibsons was da bomb back in the day!
It was Kmart before Kmart was cool!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No, no, no, Tgattis may have been around but I'm sure Yara isn't old enough to remember that store.............



Me either


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Gibsons was da bomb back in the day!
> It was Kmart before Kmart was cool!




KMart was cool ?  

OK...I admit I loved when the blue light went off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Aiight y'all..time to head out fer some swimmin and drankin...Will report in later.
> 
> Y'all have a good evenin.



Be careful dude!!! Have a good time.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

I see Charlie


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I see Charlie



I see Bugsie


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I see Bugsie



Hey Neil


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Will 6-8" sticks 1-11/2" dia. do???  Maybe 4-6" L...just let me know!!



Thats cool!   Its free, so do what is easiest for you.  I will process whatever you give me to what i need!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Neil



Hows the hog huntin going? I am going to my club tomorrow to check some cameras and feeders but we have not seen hogs for quite a while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Thats cool!   Its free, so do what is easiest for you.  I will process whatever you give me to what i need!



Don't ferget the Sauce


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 11, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I see Bugsie



As do I!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 11, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I see Bugsie



How could you not see Bugsie with that glowing pank VW av?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't ferget the Sauce



Oh i got that for sure.  1 gallon of each!   Probably be down that way in a few weeks fo sho.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Matty



Hey babydoll...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

Where is Seth!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

You people need jobs...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hows the hog huntin going? I am going to my club tomorrow to check some cameras and feeders but we have not seen hogs for quite a while.



I won't be participating this weekend.   

I think I've been burning the candle at both ends for too many weekends now so I'm gonna stay home and veg with the kids.  

Fishbait's leaving in a while and heading to Wobbert-Woo's  for the weekend so they can move feeders and cameras and such. As long as they leave Casa Turtlebug alone and don't move my feeder or stand or stink up my foodplot, I don't care what they do.  

At first, I only had about a 120 pound sow and some nice piglets coming around but as of last weekend, I've got about a 150 pound boar apparently with some fairly nice cutters coming around.  Body-wise, he's not as impressive or massive as Muppet was, but just from what we can tell, his lips are curled up pretty darned good.  

Ima give Wobbert-Woo  and Fishbait this weekend to get things the way THEY want em and then I plan on letting that little boar read "CARBON EXPRESS" backwards.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Where is Seth!!!



Thought you might have "BOUNCED" him. 

It is unusual for him not to have jumped in by now.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Chuckypoo! 

Hey Matty 

 

Hang on, lemme text some lovey-dovey hearts to Quack so he don't feel left out.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You people need jobs...



I gots one... but i only work 4 days a week.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You people need jobs...



I thought harassing you was a full time job?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 11, 2010)

I gotta go. Some idiot's cutting my grass!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Bone, love the sigline!!!



Thanks Nic...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Turtlebabe, so you're gonna veg huh??? Something tells me that between the youngun's and Murphy's Law you'll wish you had gone huntin before the weekend's over...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2010)

Catch up with yall later. Got to run to the store for some grill meat and refreshing beverages.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Turtlebabe, so you're gonna veg huh??? Something tells me that between the youngun's and Murphy's Law you'll wish you had gone huntin before the weekend's over...




I doubt it.  I've been running all weekend and then hittin the floor running on Mondays and keeping that pace up all week for almost a month now.  I'm TIRED!  

As bad as I want to be up in that tree this weekend, I think my body is telling me otherwise.  





Sterlo58 said:


> Catch up with yall later. Got to run to the store for some grill meat and refreshing beverages.



See ya Neil. Send leftovers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

I need a show of hands (figuratively speaking) are there any WOW's with an October birthday??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I need a show of hands (figuratively speaking) are there any WOW's with an October birthday??





You said that and they scattered like rats!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You said that and they scattered like rats!


 
Yeah, I'm writing that won down for use later on tonight...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, I'm writing that won down for use later on tonight...



Also remember it when they holler that is is their birthday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Also remember it when they holler that is is their birthday.


 
Well, what I've been eying for months now brings bad luck to the buyer if it isn't their birthstone, and the receipient for the same reason. But it's been eatin me alive to get my hands on it, I just need a WOW with an October Birthday so I can get it..


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

planted 4 rows of corn and 2 of pumpkin..

good gawd its humid!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

My birthday is in August!  Both of my boys were born in October.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

On the road headed to work see yall shortly


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> My birthday is in August!  Both of my boys were born in October.


 
Doesn't count...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Doesn't count...



Okay. Then my birthday is in October.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Okay. Then my birthday is in October.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



_What?_


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

Ya`ll be nice to SGG, She`s sweet and innocent! 

And if she says her birfday is in October, it is!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll be nice to SGG, She`s sweet and innocent!
> 
> And if she says her birfday is in October, it is!!!


 
Well, If I give it to her it's her bad luck, not mine...


----------



## pbradley (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll be nice to SGG, She`s sweet and innocent!
> 
> And if she says her birfday is in October, it is!!!



sounds to me like she has two b-days a year.


Does that mean she's twice as old as we thought?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

pbradley said:


> sounds to me like she has two b-days a year.
> 
> 
> Does that mean she's twice as old as we thought?


No, she's normal age for her youthful years, she has one birthday as normal, then another one to counter the first one so she doesn't feel any older. She's an undercover blonde...


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 11, 2010)

Got results back on my cholesterol, it's 191 

2 years ago it was over 230.



Must be all that sushi


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Got results back on my cholesterol, it's 191
> 
> 2 years ago it was over 230.
> 
> ...


Where you findin sushi?? Both of our haunts over here shut down...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Salt licker is innocent huh??....Doug, you need to chime in on this one


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll be nice to SGG, She`s sweet and innocent!
> 
> And if she says her birfday is in October, it is!!!



Thank you! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, If I give it to her it's her bad luck, not mine...



Okay, don't give it to me. I don't need any bad luck. Got anything with peridot?  



pbradley said:


> sounds to me like she has two b-days a year.
> 
> 
> Does that mean she's twice as old as we thought?



That's exactly how I feel. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's an undercover blonde...



Who told?   You don't know how many times I've heard that. Maybe I should just go blonde and let the world know.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where you findin sushi?? Both of our haunts over here shut down...


 
El Capitaan's (elfii) found a good one on L'ville/Suwanee east of 85 (4get name already), and there's always "SeaYa" Sushi bar on PIB just south of McGinnis Ferry Road (Suwanee).


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> . Maybe I should just go blonde and let the world know.


 
They already know..


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where you findin sushi?? Both of our haunts over here shut down...



the gas station around here has some fer only $1.19!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

300 pounds of corn, two packs of Hog Wild, 4 6 volt batteries, new camo and boots for the daughter, a new automatic feeder from Tractor Supply and some Hamburger Helper.


Bubbette is sooo gonna kill me when she gets home.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> El Capitaan's got a good one on L'ville/Suwanee east of 85 (4get name already), and there's always "SeaYa" Sushi bar on PIB just south of McGinnis Ferry Road (Suwanee).


 
Hmmmmm, that's right down from the office.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 11, 2010)

Gotta run 2 house,

hey MC...  let's get bait next week.  Maybe I'll seeya at "SeaYa" 

I'll post a thread Monday.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

slip said:


> the gas station around here has some fer only $1.19!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Salt licker is innocent huh??....Doug, you need to chime in on this one







Miguel Cervantes said:


> They already know..



Good. Saves me the trouble then.



slip said:


> the gas station around here has some fer only $1.19!!







rhbama3 said:


> 300 pounds of corn, two packs of Hog Wild, 4 6 volt batteries, new camo and boots for the daughter, a new automatic feeder from Tractor Supply and some Hamburger Helper.
> 
> 
> Bubbette is sooo gonna kill me when she gets home.......



You're gonna get it. 

Hey Robert!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

slip said:


> the gas station around here has some fer only $1.19!!


 
I don't eat regular or unleaded sushi..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

slip said:


> the gas station around here has some fer only $1.19!!



as i said before, I think i'd rather eat a pickled pigs foot out of the jar of pink fluid, or a pickled egg out of the green fluid, before i'd try gas station sushi.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good. Saves me the trouble then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good. Saves me the trouble then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Fitzbeccaville Babe! 
we gotta find you a new nickname. SGG and Salt-licker just don't sound right. maybe i oughta send Elfii a PM. He's good at picking new names for people.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't eat regular or unleaded sushi..



What about premium?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> I gotta go. Some idiot's cutting my grass!



It ain't me


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

Morin Folks

Well I think I got a whole hour of sleep today. Looks like I'ma be runin da loader soon.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


>



You know! And don't grin at me like that!!!  



rhbama3 said:


> Hey Fitzbeccaville Babe!
> we gotta find you a new nickname. SGG and Salt-licker just don't sound right. maybe i oughta send Elfii a PM. He's good at picking new names for people.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Fitzbeccaville Babe!
> we gotta find you a new nickname. SGG and Salt-licker just don't sound right. maybe i oughta send Elfii a PM. He's good at picking new names for people.


 
Well, she has been known to lick a scalp..........just sayin..



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What about premium?


 
Yes, but only if its fresh..


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't eat regular or unleaded sushi..


some thing tells me theres more to worry about then lead in that sushi


rhbama3 said:


> as i said before, I think i'd rather eat a pickled pigs foot out of the jar of pink fluid, or a pickled egg out of the green fluid, before i'd try gas station sushi.



they say what doesnt kill ya makes ya stronger...i think a new superman walks out those doors daily


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

slip said:


> some thing tells me theres more to worry about then lead in that sushi
> 
> 
> they say what doesnt kill ya makes ya stronger...i think a new superman walks out those doors daily


 
Yeah but I bet he does a lot of sittin later on that night..


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Fitzbeccaville Babe!
> we gotta find you a new nickname. SGG and Salt-licker just don't sound right. maybe i oughta send Elfii a PM. He's good at picking new names for people.



I got a good one for her, but can't post it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I got a good one for her, but can't post it.


 
I like Doodlebug personally..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Fitzbeccaville Babe!
> we gotta find you a new nickname. SGG and Salt-licker just don't sound right. maybe i oughta send Elfii a PM. He's good at picking new names for people.



That is an awesome sigline there Robert!!! 



dougefresh said:


> Morin Folks
> 
> Well I think I got a whole hour of sleep today. Looks like I'ma be runin da loader soon.



Hey!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes, but only if its fresh..


 
Ditto that.
The SeaYa place has all U can eat lunch, _made to order_ for $9.99.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, she has been known to lick a scalp..........just sayin..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but only if its fresh..



gas station sushi.....the place where walmart dumps off all the dead goldfish from the week before


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah but I bet he does a lot of sittin later on that night..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Ditto that.
> The SeaYa place has all U can eat lunch, _made to order_ for $9.99.


 
That's cheaper than Boudreaux's, where by the way, I made a complete pig of myself on Thursday...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I got a good one for her, but can't post it.



dfresh!!! whats up Brotha??


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, she has been known to lick a scalp..........just sayin..







Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like Doodlebug personally..



Me too.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like Doodlebug personally..


Ar least someone does. Not sure what it realy says about you though.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!


Hey BambiIma get out of here eairly.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Me too.



Doodlebug, doodbug, doobug, DBug..... hmmm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

Evenin' folks!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Ar least someone does. Not sure what it realy says about you though.


 
She was the one wearing the bluejeans with holes all in them. You figure it out...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

my new feeder instructions are in spanglish.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice sigline, Robert.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> dfresh!!! whats up Brotha??



Tired as well you get the pictureYou doing good?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Doodlebug, doodbug, doobug, DBug..... hmmm.



dougefresh & doodEbug


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice sigline, Robert.



 Wonder who did that???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice sigline, Robert.


I've been guinea'd!!! 


Jeff C. said:


> dougefresh & doodEbug


Still needs some fine tuning......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Tired as well you get the pictureYou doing good?



i am hoping and praying i won't get called in this weekend, I have had enough of the Big House for the week.....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Ar least someone does. Not sure what it realy says about you though.



It does sound like something my Dad would call me. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> She was the one wearing the bluejeans with holes all in them. You figure it out...



I don't get it? 



rhbama3 said:


> my new feeder instructions are in spanglish.



You need to quit skipping posts! I told you a long time ago that I like your sigline. 



Jeff C. said:


> dougefresh & doodEbug



I refuse to be called doodEbug.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It does sound like something my Dad would call me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doodEbug  doodEbug  doodEbug


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It does sound like something my Dad would call me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, you said we could change your name. It's all over but the credits.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder who did that???





rhbama3 said:


> I've been guinea'd!!!
> 
> Still needs some fine tuning......




Bradley...



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> i am hoping and praying i won't get called in this weekend, I have had enough of the Big House for the week.....



That bird looks familiar!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> dougefresh & doodEbug






bluegrassbowhntr said:


> i am hoping and praying i won't get called in this weekend, I have had enough of the Big House for the week.....


I've told Bama how to fix that before. Just turn the beeper off and head over our way for some snake hunt and fry.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It does sound like something my Dad would call me.







Did I ever finish tell yawl bout my SGG last night. Well here it is.


She can rock them high heel shoes
But she'd rather where cowboy boots
Cut off jeans and a baseball hat
City girls can't do it like that
Off the chain on a friday night
Dancin' and drinkin' ain't scared to fight
Sunday mornin' rolls around
In the choir is where she's found
Y'all makes me so proud
Cause there ain't no doubt

She's pretty as a field of daisies
She's sweeter than watermelon wine
Way hotter than the alabama asphalt
And when I get her in these arms of mine
Lord have mercy I love her kisses
Man I can't get enough

Kinda like chicken and biscuits


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Did I ever finish tell yawl bout my SGG last night. Well here it is.
> 
> 
> She can rock them high heel shoes
> ...


 
You ordered another custom rod today didn't you?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I've told Bama how to fix that before. Just turn the beeper off and head over our way for some snake hunt and fry.



Dang it man....... that is a mighty temptin' offer!!!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> doodEbug  doodEbug  doodEbug



Alright Timmay! 



rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, you said we could change your name. It's all over but the credits.



Not doodEbug!!



dougefresh said:


> I've told Bama how to fix that before. Just turn the beeper off and head over our way for some snake hunt and fry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Y'all can call me Chicken and Biscuits.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Bradley...
> 
> 
> 
> That bird looks familiar!!



SOWEGA Chapter of Woodys  official bird


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ordered another custom rod today didn't you?



That does have a certain G. Loomis or St. Croix ring to it, doesn't it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Y'all can call me Chicken and Biscuits.


 
ChickyBiscuits.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Alright Timmay!



doodEbug doodEbug doodEbug....... get ya a winder sticker with that name and put it under the salt licker sticker


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ordered another custom rod today didn't you?



Either that...... OR......he's just tryin to 'BUTTER' her up, because he might get off early


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Either that...... OR......he's just tryin to 'BUTTER' her up, because he might get off early



....well there you go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Alright Timmay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ChickyBiscuits.....



  



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> doodEbug doodEbug doodEbug....... get ya a winder sticker with that name and put it under the salt licker sticker



doodE just doesn't even sound like me. 



Jeff C. said:


> Either that...... OR......he's just tryin to 'BUTTER' her up, because he might get off early


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



......some things are just better left unsaid


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ....well there you go.


That is SOOO much safer than what I was going to say...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is SOOO much safer than what I was going to say...



don't hold back on my account....safe is boring


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ......some things are just better left unsaid



I don't get it  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is SOOO much safer than what I was going to say...



What were you gonna say


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I don't get it
> 
> 
> 
> What were you gonna say



Miguel.....she needs an explaination, can you help her please


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

In honor of ol` Robert, and the dearly departed guinea, rest his soul...


Robert, want to explain what we have here.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wassup yall


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 11, 2010)

ola folks..  Smoker is fired and kickin' as I speak...


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ordered another custom rod today didn't you?


Not yet, but looking onlineMy stepdad is making the rods for me. Think he is going to make Carter one soon.



Jeff C. said:


> Either that...... OR......he's just tryin to 'BUTTER' her up, because he might get off early


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Wassup yall



Ya made it to the Friday night campfire We are trying to figure out a new name for SGG/doodEbug/saltlicker


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

evening all

So we looking for  a new name for SSG.....let me think about it


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> We are trying to figure out a new name for SGG/doodEbug/saltlicker




BugLicker
Saltbug
saltdoodle


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> BugLicker
> Saltbug
> saltdoodle


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is SOOO much safer than what I was going to say...





Sterlo58 said:


> Wassup yall





jmfauver said:


> evening all
> 
> So we looking for  a new name for SSG.....let me think about it



Evenin'


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Ya made it to the Friday night campfire We are trying to figure out a new name for SGG/doodEbug/saltlicker



How bout  saltybuglicker.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

NogginLicker...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin'



What up Jeff


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> NogginLicker...



BugNogginLicker


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

ChickenLeg, ChickenBone, ChickenLipps, ChickenPlucker....or we could just call her Bubba Gump


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> How bout  saltybuglicker.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> NogginLicker...





jmfauver said:


> What up Jeff





jmfauver said:


> BugNogginLicker





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



I feel a pop knot comin on........ wonder if she is any good at skillet throwin


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> In honor of ol` Robert, and the dearly departed guinea, rest his soul...
> 
> 
> Robert, want to explain what we have here.



A really good fish sammich!!!
You need to show my brother in law how to cast. He's lost a lot of jigs without them ever hitting the water! 
trees, docks, docklights, things tied to docks( like pontoon boats), he ain't picky.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I feel a pop knot comin on........ wonder if she is any good at skillet throwin


The skillet weighs more than she does...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Where's Robert.... He started this and then took off.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> evening all
> 
> So we looking for  a new name for SSG.....let me think about it



Ok,  So obviously I missed something good along the way...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I feel a pop knot comin on........ wonder if she is any good at skillet throwin



I ain't worried I got a plate in my head already....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I feel a pop knot comin on........ wonder if she is any good at skillet throwin



Nope, I don't like to leave evidence.  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> The skillet weighs more than she does...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


Getting nervous, aren't you? 
what did you think would happen when Shortbus Nation put their tinfoil thinking hats on?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The skillet weighs more than she does...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok,  So obviously I missed something good along the way...



First change the avitar and then I will tell you....Between you and Pbradley I done went thru 3 keyboards drooling today


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Getting nervous, aren't you?
> what did you think would happen when Shortbus Nation put their tinfoil thinking hats on?



i gotta quit.....my one brain cell is spent and I left my helmet on the bus!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Where's Robert.... He started this and then took off.



Trying to figure out how my tripod feeder became a bi-pod. I'm missing a part.....


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 11, 2010)

What's with the guineas?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

ChickenScratch, ChickenHead, ChickenSkillet, ChickenFanger


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Trying to figure out how my tripod feeder became a bi-pod. I'm missing a part.....



Durn hogs........


----------



## baldfish (Jun 11, 2010)

Evening folks
Think I'll have a drink and watch some skillet throwin


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Getting nervous, aren't you?
> what did you think would happen when Shortbus Nation put their tinfoil thinking hats on?



  
You made me choke on my own spit.  



rhbama3 said:


> Trying to figure out how my tripod feeder became a bi-pod. I'm missing a part.....



That's what you get.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> What's with the guineas?



it's National Guinea Fowl Week


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Evening folks
> Think I'll have a drink and watch some skillet throwin


 
Howdy deadeye,,,,,I see that incident I let you know about finally made the news today...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> it's National Guinea Fowl Week


 
somebody needs to edumacate Doodlebug about the fowl in her aviator.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> What's with the guineas?


It's the new Tennessee Football mascot. 


Jeff C. said:


> ChickenScratch, ChickenHead, ChickenSkillet, ChickenFanger


Nope, can't get her confused with Strych9.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Evening folks
> Think I'll have a drink and watch some skillet throwin



she is gonna have to muster up quite a bit of energy and throw her whole body into it to get the skillet to flyin'


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Durn hogs........





Yeah...I'd kill'em...if it were me


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> somebody needs to edumacate Doodlebug about the fowl in her aviator.



she went back to the salt licker avatar


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...I'd kill'em...if it were me



it'd be enough to make me mad at em'.....


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

yall are crazy.




gotta go


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 11, 2010)

2 puppies fixin to go to new homes


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> what did you think would happen when Shortbus Nation put their tinfoil thinking hats on?


I lost my tinfoil hat but still have these.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> somebody needs to edumacate Doodlebug about the fowl in her aviator.



If you would've looked closer it was an eagle with a dead, half eaten guinea. 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> she is gonna have to muster up quite a bit of energy and throw her whole body into it to get the skillet to flyin'



Keep talkin.........


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I lost my tinfoil hat but still have these.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 534138



.......don't go near a microwave!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Durn hogs........


for real. 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You made me choke on my own spit.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you get.



Esto es una cosa buena que me gustan usted, madre de Gruñón.













Translation for the Wooly Booger Mod:
It's a good thing i like you, mother of Grumpy.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

yall have a good night I will think of a new name at some point,I gotta get ready for fishing in the morning


----------



## baldfish (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy deadeye,,,,,I see that incident I let you know about finally made the news today...



I finally heard a little on it yesterday



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> she is gonna have to muster up quite a bit of energy and throw her whole body into it to get the skillet to flyin'



A2lb butt and a 5lb skillet don't add up to throwin it far


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> If you would've looked closer it was an eagle with a dead, half eaten guinea.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep talkin.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I lost my tinfoil hat but still have these.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 534138


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> First change the avitar and then I will tell you....Between you and Pbradley I done went thru 3 keyboards drooling today



Ok,  Now what...


----------



## baldfish (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I lost my tinfoil hat but still have these.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 534138



That is wrong on many levels


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 11, 2010)

slip said:


> yall are crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep 


dougefresh said:


> I lost my tinfoil hat but still have these.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 534138


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok,  Now what...



Good Golly the woman on that Avatar is melting my screen


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

slip said:


> yall are crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Slip! Where ya goin?



Jeff Raines said:


> 2 puppies fixin to go to new homes



Awesome!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

Drive-by!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> .......don't go near a microwave!!!!!



I can only sunbath for so many hours with it on and I tried a tanning bed once. What a mistake that was.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Drive-by!



No fair.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 11, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok,  Now what...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok,  Now what...



Oh LAWD have mercy....

I need another frozen adult beverage.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Drive-by!


 

I have a response to these pics but it would be considered name calling, would violate the censor and get me banned all in one swift motion..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> for real.
> 
> 
> Esto es una cosa buena que me gustan usted, madre de Gruñón.
> ...



You like me? 



jmfauver said:


> yall have a good night I will think of a new name at some point,I gotta get ready for fishing in the morning



Have a good one!



bluegrassbowhntr said:


>


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You like me?
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good one!



Ouch..... I give up


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Ouch..... I give up



whooosey


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy deadeye,,,,,I see that incident I let you know about finally made the news today...



Them wacky Griffin judical circuit judges.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> whooosey



she was coming at me with the kitchen sink...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> doodEbug  doodEbug  doodEbug


Is that kind of like saying Beetlejuice three times??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 11, 2010)

Dang it Matty,ya killin me,I'm haveing lasgna in the microwave.

Now the goodnews,3 puppies gone.1 person bought 2


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Good Golly the woman on that Avatar is melting my screen



Oh..  Too HOT  ???  I guess I don't need to dig deeper in my saved pics then huh..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Ouch..... I give up



Truce 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> she was coming at me with the kitchen sink...







dougefresh said:


> whooosey



So are you!!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


>



What's wrong?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Drive-by!



Now you are just makeing fun of me... My brisket is just going good


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Oh LAWD have mercy....
> 
> I need another frozen adult beverage.



I got cold ones Not Frozen...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's wrong?



Ima gone miss my Wobbert-Woo  and Bubbette this weekend.   



I guess we'll have to see what kind of WOW trouble we can find to get into, huh Karen?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Them wacky Griffin judical circuit judges.


 
Nope, sumpin different.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I got cold ones Not Frozen...



Posting poolside guarding the rita machine.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Ima gone miss my Wobbert-Woo  and Bubbette this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we'll have to see what kind of WOW trouble we can find to get into, huh Karen?



I'm sowwy!!!

Sure!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

Well Bigox bailed on me tonight... Ribs anyone????


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


>


I so sooorry. Mornin TBug.



Jeff Raines said:


> Dang it Matty,ya killin me,I'm haveing lasgna in the microwave.
> 
> Now the goodnews,3 puppies gone.1 person bought 2


Don't tell SGG it was me that got the 2.


Shoot I said that out loud didn't I.




Well folks Its loader time. Ya'll behave and I'll see ya in a bit.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS;5016526. Ribs anyone????   :bounce:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yes


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Drive-by!





I`ll give you $100 cash, for those ribs!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Well folks Its loader time. Ya'll behave and I'll see ya in a bit.



Already?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Posting poolside guarding the rita machine.



Now thats just not right...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well Bigox bailed on me tonight... Ribs anyone????


 
What an idiot. If I werent so far away I'd be right over...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well Bigox bailed on me tonight... Ribs anyone????



he bailed on that????? ifn' i wasn't on call I would be tearin some ribs up!!!!!! Excellent job as usual!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I guess we'll have to see what kind of WOW trouble we can find to get into, huh Karen?


I'm sure ya'll can find something!!.........So the pigs are going to get a break this weekend huh!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well Bigox bailed on me tonight... Ribs anyone????



I would, but need to stay and watch my batch a smokeing...

Them Look Dang Good Bro....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll give you $100 cash, for those ribs!!!



Well, iffin you were here I'd let ya eat til ya gagged.... for free.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What an idiot. If I werent so far away I'd be right over...



If I didn't have to go down 92 and 575 I'd be there


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll give you $100 cash, for those ribs!!!



thems is mine......... I just threw my pager in the pool and am headin North...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> thems is mine......... I just threw my pager in the pool and am headin North...



$50 if you bring back leftovers!! Drop em off at Mayhaw!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Now thats just not right...



Man...this laptop is perfect for hiding behind and checking out the "scenery".


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm sowwy!!!
> 
> Sure!






Where's Keebs?  

I reckon if she ain't here by the time Fishbait leaves I'll have to call in the calvary. 





dougefresh said:


> I so sooorry. Mornin TBug.




Hey DougEdoug! 

Don't worry, your little saltlicker is gonna be in good hands tonight. 

The WOWs are feeling a little restless.  
(A few of us anyway  )


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Man...this laptop is perfect for hiding behind and checking out the "scenery".



PICS MAN...  We Need PICS....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well, iffin you were here I'd let ya eat til ya gagged.... for free.



I don't know what's makin me drool more...your ribs or these  wimmens in bikinis.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Man...this laptop is perfect for hiding behind and checking out the "scenery".


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm sure ya'll can find something!!.........So the pigs are going to get a break this weekend huh!!



Just the four legged ones.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Where's Keebs?
> 
> I reckon if she ain't here by the time Fishbait leaves I'll have to call in the calvary.
> 
> ...



She'll be here soon  If not, I'll just go get her.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> PICS MAN...  We Need PICS....



Mebbe ..lemme let em get a little more "in the spirit".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> She'll be here soon  If not, I'll just go get her.


 
Awesome avatar...



So, are there any WOW's with an October birthday?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> The WOWs are feeling a little restless.
> (A few of us anyway  )


Play nice.

Tell Fishbait I said WAZZZUP


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2010)

Alright got some ribeyes that have been marinating for a little while!! Time to go light the grill, and apply heat!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awesome avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> So, are there any WOW's with an October birthday?



I look pretty hawt huh 

Not me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright got some ribeyes that have been marinating for a little while!! Time to go light the grill, and apply heat!!





Pics...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awesome avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> So, are there any WOW's with an October birthday?



Mrs. Sweetwater isn't officially a WOW...but her birthday is Oct 8th.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Play nice.
> 
> Tell Fishbait I said WAZZZUP





Fishbait said Hey Doug-E-Darlin  

   


He just got home and is getting all spruced up for Wobbert-Woo 

And then he's leaving.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

Tim I love the new sig line just about as much as I like mine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mrs. Sweetwater isn't officially a WOW...but her birthday is Oct 8th.


 
Tell her to get her butt in here so I can finally buy this stuff.



turtlebug said:


> Fishbait said Hey Doug-E-Darlin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tell him to spray down real good with Brut,,,,,,the hogs,,,,,,and Wobert love that stuff...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Tim I love the new sig line.



And it was right under his nose!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Tim I love the new sig line just about as much as I like mine.



does have a ring to it doesn't it??


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And it was right under his nose!





dougefresh said:


> Tim I love the new sig line just about as much as I like mine.



Tired Boss.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell her to get her butt in here so I can finally buy this stuff.



I sure do like them WOW's in your avatar.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I sure do like them WOW's in your avatar.


 
One of them is real nice, the other one is a real troublemaker..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One of them is real nice, the other one is a real troublemaker..



Which one is which?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well, iffin you were here I'd let ya eat til ya gagged.... for free.



Quit temptin' me ......I'm 70 miles away


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I sure do like them WOW's in your avatar.



Nobody puts me as their avatar. 

I'm gonna rebel. 

Quick, somebody find me a pic of Otis.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Nobody puts me as their avatar.
> 
> I'm gonna rebel.
> 
> Quick, somebody find me a pic of Otis.



Heyyyyy Tbabe!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Heyyyyy Tbabe!!!!



Hey Timmaysweetheartsnookums.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

evening ladies & gents..... anyone having issues with the internet?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Nobody puts me as their avatar.
> 
> I'm gonna rebel.
> 
> Quick, somebody find me a pic of Otis.


Here is one.



YaraG. said:


> evening ladies & gents..... anyone having issues with the internet?


Yep can't seem to turn my off. I must be waiting on the show to begin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> evening ladies & gents..... anyone having issues with the internet?



All them guineas flyin` around, blockin` the signal...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Here is one.View attachment 534153
> 
> Yep can't seem to turn my off. I must be waiting on the show to begin.




That ain't Otis.   

That's Seth in his younger days.    





Still waiting on Keebsista


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> evening ladies & gents..... anyone having issues with the internet?



yeah I have been talkin to a bunch of strange folks tonight, someone named saltlicker is threatenin' to hit me with a skillet, and there are a bunch of funny lookin bird pics on my screen


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

good lawd, ya'll done left me two pages behind!
Stoopid feeder. Didn't know i was gonna have to drill holes in the barrel. 
While eating Hamburger Helper and looking at Matt's latest masterpiece.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good lawd, ya'll done left me two pages behind!
> Stoopid feeder. Didn't know i was gonna have to drill holes in the barrel.
> While eating Hamburger Helper and looking at Matt's latest masterpiece.



Howdy Bammer! Wish you was here to eat some ribs wit me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy Bammer! Wish you was here to eat some ribs wit me!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy Bammer! Wish you was here to eat some ribs wit me!



Duuuuuuuude....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy Bammer! Wish you was here to eat some ribs wit me!



hey BBQ......did you see where my basketballs went??? I am missing them.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> That ain't Otis.
> 
> That's Seth in his younger days.



OOOOOOOOOO you mean that Otis.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> hey BBQ......did you see where my basketballs went??? I am missing them.



Last time i saw them, my girl was playing with'em.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> hey BBQ......did you see where my basketballs went??? I am missing them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

Self-moderate!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>




I thought you liked squash???


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Last time i saw them, my girl was playing with'em.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy Bammer! Wish you was here to eat some ribs wit me!



That ain't even pretty.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Self-moderate!!!!!



durn sure is hard, I am distraught, I have lost my favorite basketballs and I can't find them...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



Hey, i braved walking in complete darkness all the way to the bottom of the hill to eat Matt's BBQ and get some sauce to take home at WAR. Yes, there were unseen arrows and dog nuggets in the grass( along with possibly a cotton-mouth water rattler) but it is always worth it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> durn sure is hard, I am distraught, I have lost my favorite basketballs and I can't find them...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, i braved walking in complete darkness all the way to the bottom of the hill to eat Matt's BBQ and get some sauce to take home at WAR. Yes, there were unseen arrows and dog nuggets in the grass( along with possibly a cotton-mouth water rattler) but it is always worth it!



That boy sure can cook up a powerful good meal!!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Self-medicate!!!!!



Otay...I will have another....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

Ya`ll don`t reckon a gator got Seth, do you?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll don`t reckon a gator got Seth, do you?



Unfortunately, I feel the answer is no.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll don`t reckon a gator got Seth, do you?



If it did I reckin he would spit the boy right back out, or throw itself on a really sharp stick.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Unfortunately, I feel the answer is no.





You know, he is the reason for all this madness today. All because of that 4 legged chanteclare avatar he had last night.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> All them guineas flyin` around, blockin` the signal...


Well they need to quit it cause it's takin me 5 minutes just to load a page!!! Shootem!!!


bluegrassbowhntr said:


> yeah I have been talkin to a bunch of strange folks tonight, someone named saltlicker is threatenin' to hit me with a skillet, and there are a bunch of funny lookin bird pics on my screen



I reckon ya better RUN!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Well they need to quit it cause it's takin me 5 minutes just to load a page!!! Shootem!!!
> 
> 
> I reckon ya better RUN!





Killin` em as I find em. with great pleasure...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> If it did I reckin he would spit the boy right back out, or throw itself on a really sharp stick.....


 
Gators do have some level of self respect ya know.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Well they need to quit it cause it's takin me 5 minutes just to load a page!!! Shootem!!!
> 
> 
> I reckon ya better RUN!



Nah.......these here are my kinda peeps.....kinda feel at home with em'


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, i braved walking in complete darkness all the way to the bottom of the hill to eat Matt's BBQ and get some sauce to take home at WAR. Yes, there were unseen arrows and dog nuggets in the grass( along with possibly a cotton-mouth water rattler) but it is always worth it!



Problem is...I'm not worried about gettin' there....it's gettin back


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gators do have some level of self respect ya know.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Nah.......these here are my kinda peeps.....kinda feel at home with em'





Guineas of a feather...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll don`t reckon a gator got Seth, do you?



wouldn't know. I still got him  in "time out".


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Guineas of a feather...



Yes indeed...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey...I got the new name for SGG!!!!




































































Guinea & Biscuits


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

WOBBERT!!!!!!!!!


    


Fishbait just asked which of my piggies he could kill. 







I BETTER NOT FIND HIS BUTTCHEEK PRINTS IN MY STAND!    




But of course, if I did, it certainly wouldn't be your fault.   

Just thought you might want to help insure that he has a pillow left to rest his head on when he returns.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Unfortunately, I feel the answer is no.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey...I got the new name for SGG!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GreenGuineaBiscuit


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Nah.......these here are my kinda peeps.....kinda feel at home with em'



Yeaaah they are a warm and fuzzy bunch...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey...I got the new name for SGG!!!!
> 
> Guinea & Biscuits



I don't even like Guineas. Read my sigline. 



turtlebug said:


> WOBBERT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like my avatar


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> WOBBERT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All they gotta do is raise the stand up another 5 feet, you wouldn't dare climb that high........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> GreenGuineaBiscuit



She is good at tick removal


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I don't even like Guineas. Read my sigline.
> 
> 
> 
> Like my avatar






   


Don't scare me like that.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Yeaaah they are a warm and fuzzy bunch...



greatest bunch of folks you will ever meet!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> All they gotta do is raise the stand up another 5 feet, you wouldn't dare climb that high........





   


I owe ya one.


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

Nick...you in here?


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 11, 2010)

howdy everybody


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

slip said:


> Nick...you in here?



Yessir.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> She is good at tick removal



Yes I am. 



turtlebug said:


> Don't scare me like that.



It's not scary


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> howdy everybody



Wassup Flo-rida!!!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Wassup Flo-rida!!!



nothin but the temps,man how r you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> WOBBERT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He just needs a fix, that's all. We'll knock out a few pork chops and let some new ones find it.  Besides, he wants to find you Muppets Daddy as bad as i do. I hope we have some better pictures this time around. Do you realize we actually have 9 trail cameras in action right now?


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yessir.



you need any turkey wing feathers? 

coming home i found a road kill hen...her feathers (one wing) are in great shape. seemed foolish to let them go to waste.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

slip said:


> you need any turkey wing feathers?
> 
> coming home i found a road kill hen...her feathers (one wing) are in great shape. seemed foolish to let them go to waste.



Yep, hold on to em for me. I need em for some projects. Thanks!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> All they gotta do is raise the stand up another 5 feet, you wouldn't dare climb that high........







DAWGsfan2 said:


> howdy everybody



Howdy....

Aiiight...I'm home from the pool.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

all these white girls are starting to look alike.....


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, hold on to em for me. I need em for some projects. Thanks!



awesome.

some of the veins dont run all the way down, (broke) but some do.

to be clear, i mean the large vein that runs into the wing its self, some of them have some of that cut off.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> He just needs a fix, that's all. We'll knock out a few pork chops and let some new ones find it.  Besides, he wants to find you Muppets Daddy as bad as i do. I hope we have some better pictures this time around. Do you realize we actually have 9 trail cameras in action right now?




Awe  


There's gotta be a 300 pounder out there SOMEWHERE!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> all these white girls are starting to look alike.....





Which ones??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> nothin but the temps,man how r you.




Fine..thank you!   Just Chillaxin'


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

slip said:


> awesome.
> 
> some of the veins dont run all the way down, (broke) but some do.
> 
> to be clear, i mean the large vein that runs into the wing its self, some of them have some of that cut off.




That`s alright, I can still use em,


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Awe
> 
> 
> There's gotta be a 300 pounder out there SOMEWHERE!



I agree. There are way too many sows running around with piglets. No way a big Boar isn't involved.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Howdy....
> 
> Aiiight...I'm home from the pool.



howdy,again


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

WEll good evning folks


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Fine..thank you!   Just Chillaxin'



i hear ya, layed back like a dead fly around here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Which ones??



right now? Scared to answer. Avatars are changing by the moment.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I agree. There are way too many sows running around with piglets. No way a big Boar isn't involved.



Would love to see those two that were giving me the heebie-jeebies last weekend.  

They went at it for almost two hours. I'd think at least one of em had to have some size to it. 


Final word was he could have the sow and piglets but he COULD NOT shoot Mr. Tuskers.  That's bout the best boar we got on camera..... until tomorrow.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> WEll good evning folks



Evenin...


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> all these white girls are starting to look alike.....



Where they at?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> right now? Scared to answer. Avatars are changing by the moment.



What?  You don't like Ta-Ton-ka doing his Rod Stewart impression?  


If you want my body
and you think I'm sexy
come on sugar 
let me know


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Awe
> 
> 
> There's gotta be a 300 pounder out there SOMEWHERE!



That describes most of my girlfriends


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Guinea & Biscuits






bluegrassbowhntr said:


> greatest bunch of folks you will ever meet!!!


Gots thats rights. 



turtlebug said:


> I owe ya one.


I thought it was my turn for a 



DAWGsfan2 said:


> howdy everybody


What up ya polkcopig... well nevermind. 






kantttt get my loader runnin, but did find out the machine is going down in about 45min and I'm headin south.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 11, 2010)

What's going on in here?


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> WEll good evning folks



evenin hauler.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Howdy....
> 
> Aiiight...I'm home from the pool.



What happened to the scenery ??? Howdy



deerehauler said:


> WEll good evning folks



Evenin DH


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin...


 Hey ya Sweetwater!



Turkeypaw said:


> What's going on in here?


 What up tpaw



DAWGsfan2 said:


> evenin hauler.



Hey ya Dawg!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> WEll good evning folks


What up DJ.



Turkeypaw said:


> What's going on in here?


Mornin TPIt would take to long to explain.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What happened to the scenery ??? Howdy
> 
> 
> 
> Evenin DH



Hey ya Jeff I guess I missed something cause all i see is sig lines about guineas


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> What's going on in here?



They let you out tonight


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up DJ.
> 
> 
> Mornin TPIt would take to long to explain.


what up doug you workin tonight!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

Speakin of, where is ol Buffalo Chips?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> WEll good evning folks



 <--------This is me licking salt. 



rhbama3 said:


> right now? Scared to answer. Avatars are changing by the moment.



I'll change mine again after I eat just for you. 



turtlebug said:


> What?  You don't like Ta-Ton-ka doing his Rod Stewart impression?
> 
> 
> If you want my body
> ...



LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> That describes most of my girlfriends



Prayers sent.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Speakin of, where is ol Buffalo Chips?



Bumping up old threads about being subtle


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey ya Jeff I guess I missed something cause all i see is sig lines about guineas



Nic's feelin better and runnin' round with his hawk in hand....we just figgered it would be safety in numbers


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Prayers sent.



Thanks tbug,Most people dont understand....

wait prayers for me or them?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Speakin of, where is ol Buffalo Chips?



Good question. 


Let's electronically flog him to death.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Bumping up old threads about being subtle





Wrong chips.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> <--------This is me licking salt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow you make licking salt look so


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Thanks tbug,Most people dont understand....
> 
> wait prayers for me or them?





For you of course.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Good question.
> 
> 
> Let's electronically flog him to death.





Burn him!!!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Gots thats rights.
> 
> I thought it was my turn for a
> 
> ...



dang why i gotta b a pig lol.......you been talking to my wife.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic's feelin better and runnin' round with his hawk in hand....we just figgered it would be safety in numbers



well thats good thinkin


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> For you of course.



Thanks tbug

Those gals need love too.Thats whats wrong with most guys.They cant see past physical attraction


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> what up doug you workin tonight!


Well let put it this way I came in to do some training with the new guy and run my loader. Haven't done either one and fixin to leave for the night , got about 35min to go. How's your night goin? Tell they pilot I said thanks for the chicken box.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What happened to the scenery ??? Howdy



It went home.... Howdy.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey ya Sweetwater!
> 
> 
> What up tpaw
> ...


Hey DH 


Jeff C. said:


> They let you out tonight


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Thanks tbug,Most people dont understand....
> 
> wait prayers for me or them?



Prayers for them. Animal sacrifices for you. 
Shouldn't you be out shooting bullfrogs and noodling Bass right now? wait, that don't....... no, it's okay.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> dang why i gotta b a pig lol.......you been talking to my wife.



Just her mom found out she works with my mom over in Hills. co.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Well let put it this way I came in to do some training with the new guy and run my loader. Haven't done either one and fixin to leave for the night , got about 35min to go. How's your night goin? Tell they pilot I said thanks for the chicken box.



Well least you are getting out in a bit. I didnt think they were gonna make it figured he would have ate them before they made the drop!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> wow you make licking salt look so


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

Everybody POLKA!         


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lS-wJAosZjM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lS-wJAosZjM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

Where's Keebs:


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

need to get the truck loaded. Be back later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Everybody POLKA!
> 
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lS-wJAosZjM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lS-wJAosZjM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Prayers for them. Animal sacrifices for you.
> Shouldn't you be out shooting bullfrogs and noodling Bass right now? wait, that don't....... no, it's okay.



Nah,The local PD was called about animal cruelty.

They laughed at the whole incidenta nd asked me to quit shootinga  cpl days.

Im thinking It was early in the week when I did the shooting,so when Im tankered up tomorrow night some frogs gonna be DRT


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Just her mom found out she works with my mom over in Hills. co.



you aint right


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Well least you are getting out in a bit. I didnt think they were gonna make it figured he would have ate them before they made the drop!


I wonder ifin I should get my machanic off his loader before I go or make him wonder where imis. Well I owe him one.



turtlebug said:


> Everybody POLKA!
> 
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lS-wJAosZjM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lS-wJAosZjM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


That reminds me of this one time at band camp. We went to New York City and well............ PM sent.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's Keebs:





Good question. 


I'm just about to dive into the Nyquil. (Runny sniffles driving me crazy)  I hope she gets here before I either fall asleep or let the Nyquil do my talking for me.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 11, 2010)

alright folks ya'll  be good.dont get nic wired up u know he's on the meds.have a good one everybody.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I wonder ifin I should get my machanic off his loader before I go or make him wonder where imis. Well I owe him one.
> 
> 
> That reminds me of this one time at band camp. We went to New York City and well............ PM sent.



you went to a Polka Band camp in New York City? I don't believe i'da told that bro.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> need to get the truck loaded. Be back later.



Don't let nobody sit in my seat.   





Jeff C. said:


>




     




wickedjester said:


> Nah,The local PD was called about animal cruelty.
> 
> They laughed at the whole incidenta nd asked me to quit shootinga  cpl days.
> 
> Im thinking It was early in the week when I did the shooting,so when Im tankered up tomorrow night some frogs gonna be DRT




You said WHAT?  





dougefresh said:


> That reminds me of this one time at band camp. We went to New York City and well............ PM sent.




What instrument?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> alright folks ya'll  be good.dont get nic wired up u know he's on the meds.have a good one everybody.



Have a goodun, Andy!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Good question.
> 
> 
> I'm just about to dive into the Nyquil. (Runny sniffles driving me crazy)  I hope she gets here before I either fall asleep or let the Nyquil do my talking for me.



Just give her a couple shots when she gets there...bring her up to speed


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> you aint right


Aint never been. Well you gota look at were I grew up, Downtown Ybor City.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> alright folks ya'll  be good.dont get nic wired up u know he's on the meds.have a good one everybody.



Have a good 'un....HB!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Everybody POLKA!
> 
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lS-wJAosZjM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lS-wJAosZjM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Now where's my laderhosen...



DAWGsfan2 said:


> alright folks ya'll  be good.dont get nic wired up u know he's on the meds.have a good one everybody.



Have a good un.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> alright folks ya'll  be good.dont get nic wired up u know he's on the meds.have a good one everybody.


Have a good one.



rhbama3 said:


> you went to a Polka Band camp in New York City? I don't believe i'da told that bro.


Next time we are over your way I play ya a little tune.



turtlebug said:


> What instrument?


Incoming.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 11, 2010)

football bat does that mean anything to anybody


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Incoming.





Outgoing


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



I'll show ya  go look at your phone and check your texts.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

baldfish said:


> football bat does that mean anything to anybody



Bout halfway there...and safely at home.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

baldfish said:


> football bat does that mean anything to anybody



Well there was this one time at band camp....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

Where my buddy Slip is?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

baldfish said:


> football bat does that mean anything to anybody





How about a bat talking about foozball and the debil?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> How about a bat talking about foozball and the debil?



dat fooooosball is the debil!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 11, 2010)

Beer


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I'll show ya  go look at your phone and check your texts.



You are sleepy, so I'm not even going to encourage you.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Where my buddy Slip is?



I hope he's packing his bags and getting ready for an ol snake hunt.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You are sleepy, so I'm not even going to encourage you.



OUCH............


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer



Cooler


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer


What up Hank.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You are Hungry, so I'm not even going to encourage you.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Hank.
> 
> 
> Fixed it for ya.



nice.....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> OUCH............



Can I have the salt off the popcorn 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Cooler



Water


----------



## baldfish (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Bout halfway there...and safely at home.



Home and landed in a cloud



dougefresh said:


> Well there was this one time at band camp....



dougey don't even wanna know


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> How about a bat talking about foozball and the debil?



sleep late tomorrow. Have a nice leisurely lunch and mosey up tomorrow afternoon. Or come tomorrow night and hunt Sunday morning. I'll take Allie to the AM/PM and Fishbait can see if he can shoot at 22 hogs at one time and actually hit one at two-man. Just a thought....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2010)

baldfish said:


> football bat does that mean anything to anybody


Gobble Gobble!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

southgeorgiagirl said:


> can i have the salt off the popcorn
> 
> 
> 
> Water



ice


----------



## baldfish (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sleep late tomorrow. Have a nice leisurely lunch and mosey up tomorrow afternoon. Or come tomorrow night and hunt Sunday morning. I'll take Allie to the AM/PM and Fishbait can see if he can shoot at 22 hogs at one time and actually hit one at two-man. Just a thought....



Thats an awesome plan bama


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Gobble Gobble!!



Now yer talkin'....


----------



## baldfish (Jun 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Gobble Gobble!!



It's funny them turkey's out at night


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Thats an awesome plan bama



I'm trying, Bro.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 11, 2010)

baldfish said:


> football bat does that mean anything to anybody



does that mean you ain't in training tonight???


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ice



Jack


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sleep late tomorrow. Have a nice leisurely lunch and mosey up tomorrow afternoon. Or come tomorrow night and hunt Sunday morning. I'll take Allie to the AM/PM and Fishbait can see if he can shoot at 22 hogs at one time and actually hit one at two-man. Just a thought....





TANKS! 


But, I'm gonna stick around. The kids compromised with their grandmother from the "other family" and are gonna go to church with them Sunday morning.  I've gotta go help my dad with some computer stuff tomorrow so I'll just let yall have at it and in a few weeks, I'll go up and finish off the ones yall miss this weekend.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Can I have the salt off the popcorn
> 
> 
> 
> Water



Bottle.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Now yer talkin'....



yeah but gonna stop with this one training for the life I live got kick boxing class 10:30am


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Jack



Blanton's


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Everybody POLKA!
> 
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lS-wJAosZjM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lS-wJAosZjM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>




Oh lawd my mechanics turn on big joe polka party sunday night into sunday morning and its time to send them home so I dont hafta listen  to it



dougefresh said:


> I wonder ifin I should get my machanic off his loader before I go or make him wonder where imis. Well I owe him one.
> 
> 
> That reminds me of this one time at band camp. We went to New York City and well............ PM sent.




I like that he will be calling you all night where the heck he go !




DAWGsfan2 said:


> alright folks ya'll  be good.dont get nic wired up u know he's on the meds.have a good one everybody.



See ya DAWG


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Jack



Squat.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Jack





watermelon


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

baldfish said:


> yeah but gonna stop with this one training for the life i live got kick boxing class 10:30am



fpg


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Now yer talkin'....


That's baldfish's conversation!!........I've been talking to a Puerto Rican!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

Alright Folks just got THE call the plant is down for the weekend. Ya'll have a good one.




Don't tell SGG I'm on my way home I have a surpise for her.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> TANKS!
> 
> 
> But, I'm gonna stick around. The kids compromised with their grandmother from the "other family" and are gonna go to church with them Sunday morning.  I've gotta go help my dad with some computer stuff tomorrow so I'll just let yall have at it and in a few weeks, I'll go up and finish off the ones yall miss this weekend.



If you're gonna kill all the ones they miss, you better bring lots of bullets. They ain't done too good so far.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 11, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> does that mean you ain't in training tonight???



on a day off i went to class this morning and gonna go tomorrow and take sunday off so watch out tomorrow night (Drunk and stupid will appear)


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Bottle.



Brush



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Blanton's



Smirnoff Ice


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Cooler





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Can I have the salt off the popcorn
> 
> 
> 
> Water





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Gobble Gobble!!





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ice





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Jack





Sweetwater said:


> Bottle.





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Blanton's





Sweetwater said:


> Squat.



Is Daisy Duke back from the navy?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Alright Folks just got THE call the plant is down for the weekend. Ya'll have a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Alright Folks just got THE call the plant is down for the weekend. Ya'll have a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have a good weekend Doug


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Is Daisy Duke back from the navy?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Jack



Neat!!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's baldfish's conversation!!........I've been talking to a Puerto Rican!!



I didnt see Miguel in here


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> If you're gonna kill all the ones they miss, you better bring lots of bullets. They ain't done too good so far.




Arrows woman! Arrows!    


I bet Alli gets one tomorrow.    





rhbama3 said:


> Is Daisy Duke back from the navy?



Who said puddin?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Is Daisy Duke back from the navy?



Boy I have not heard that name in awhile but everytime someone says her name she comes outta the wood work


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Brush
> 
> 
> 
> Smirnoff Ice



...I mix my own, the pre bottled stuff is too weak...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Squat.



Monkey



turtlebug said:


> watermelon



Green Apple



dougefresh said:


> Alright Folks just got THE call the plant is down for the weekend. Ya'll have a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get shocked when you wear those


----------



## baldfish (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> fpg



I'll be there and you



RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's baldfish's conversation!!........I've been talking to a Puerto Rican!!



My turkey's don't speak spanish



dougefresh said:


> Alright Folks just got THE call the plant is down for the weekend. Ya'll have a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



remeber the flyin fry pan from the flywieghtso duckif you walk in with them on


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Is Daisy Duke back from the navy?



Maybe she can help me wiff da Frawgin


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 11, 2010)

baldfish said:


> on a day off i went to class this morning and gonna go tomorrow and take sunday off so watch out tomorrow night (Drunk and stupid will appear)



Thanks for the head's up!  May have to join you in a virtual toast!    You always were my favorite BIL.  



rhbama3 said:


> Is Daisy Duke back from the navy?



Who needs a daily driveler ... just do a major multi-quote!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Neat!!



Organized 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ...I mix my own, the pre bottled stuff is too weak...



I must be a weakling. I like putting watermelon jollyranchers in mine.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ...I mix my own, the pre bottled stuff is too weak...


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Alright Folks just got THE call the plant is down for the weekend. Ya'll have a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what the...


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

I get shocked when you wear those [/QUOTE]

I put extra salt on it


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

Good grief what a hot muggy day for today. Hey buds.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> I didnt see Miguel in here


He's a Spaniard!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I get shocked when you wear those


.....Static electricity is a Bummer!!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

slip said:


> what the...



I agree...you thought I was crazy???

Hows things down yo way?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I get shocked when you wear those


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Thanks for the head's up!  May have to join you in a virtual toast!    You always were my favorite BIL.
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs a daily driveler ... just do a major multi-quote!



i was just trying to figure out the word association game.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He's a Spaniard!!
> 
> .....Static electricity is a Bummer!!



Oh My Bad


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good grief what a hot muggy day for today. Hey buds.



Whats goin on tonight?


----------



## baldfish (Jun 11, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Thanks for the head's up!  May have to join you in a virtual toast!    You always were my favorite BIL.
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs a daily driveler ... just do a major multi-quote!



I'm the only one you got blondie so go figure

You can hit me next time I'm down there


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Arrows woman! Arrows!
> 
> 
> I bet Alli gets one tomorrow.
> ...



I bet Mini Me gets one before the boys do. Her first hog. That would be neat for her to get one first!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I bet Mini Me gets one before the boys do. Her first hog. That would be neat for her to get one first!



She better. 


If they know what's good for em.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

I put extra salt on it[/QUOTE]

 



hogtrap44 said:


> Good grief what a hot muggy day for today. Hey buds.



Hey Craig!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> .....Static electricity is a Bummer!!



Sure is! And it hurts bad. 



turtlebug said:


>



That's how my hair would look.


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> I agree...you thought I was crazy???
> 
> Hows things down yo way?



 peaches and cream brotha. peaches and cream.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Monkey



Bidness.

Sorry it took so long. My wife just got in touch with one of her good friends from HS. Found out her son died last December.

RIP Blake Morris. Age 17.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

yo.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

slip said:


> peaches and cream brotha. peaches and cream.



Thats the name of the twins that work at the Local Waffle House.

PAPPILLION Told me about them.He wouldnt date them because they had too many teeth.

Wanna go with me?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Is Daisy Duke back from the navy?



Don't ask .....don't tell!!!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yo.



Wassup?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I need a show of hands (figuratively speaking) are there any WOW's with an October birthday??


Me!!! The 28th!! 



Now where'd he go??? 

Lil sis sent me home wiff a mess of peas to snap!!   And a few other goodies, cucumbers, corn, cantalope, peas, deer meat, sausage........  she wuvs me!!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

I gotta quit drinking,quit driveling or just give up,cause I cant keep up


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Me!!! The 28th!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Keebs!

PAPPILLION was by the shop today.Said to tell you Hey and hoped the text and pics were not too shocking....Dont wanna know myself,dont wanna know


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Bidness.
> 
> Sorry it took so long. My wife just got in touch with one of her good friends from HS. Found out her son died last December.
> 
> RIP Blake Morris. Age 17.


dang dude, thats no good.


wickedjester said:


> Thats the name of the twins that work at the Local Waffle House.
> 
> PAPPILLION Told me about them.He wouldnt date them because they had too many teeth.
> 
> Wanna go with me?


ill take peaches you take cream?


Keebs said:


> Me!!! The 28th!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i swear imma load my self up in a fedex box and show up at yer place one day. instead of packin peanuts ill load up with veggies.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Whats goin on tonight?


Hey DJ. Getting packed up an squared away for a lil hunting trip in the morning. Wish you could go.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

Man, my drivelin is so out of shape.   

I can't hang much longer. 




OH! Dere's my Keebsistalicious!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Wassup?



same ol stuff... causin trouble.   One o these days they will ban me.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

slip said:


> dang dude, thats no good.
> 
> ill take peaches you take cream?
> 
> ...



How we gonna know which one is which


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 11, 2010)

baldfish said:


> I'm the only one you got blondie so go figure
> 
> You can hit me next time I'm down there




I will ...  and you'd better not make me wait until FPG to do it!  But you're still my favorite!   



Keebs said:


> Me!!! The 28th!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Sista!


----------



## baldfish (Jun 11, 2010)

slip


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

slip said:


> ill take peaches you take cream?





Your Drivel Mamas THINK NOT!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I put extra salt on it



 



Hey Craig!!!



Sure is! And it hurts bad. 



That's how my hair would look. [/QUOTE]
 Hey Karen, I see ya'll in the mid mourning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> She better.
> 
> 
> If they know what's good for em.



she needs to learn to be still first. She has shot my 28 gauge but notning else. May let her practice with the 7mm-08 while we sit.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hey Keebs!
> 
> PAPPILLION was by the shop today.Said to tell you Hey and hoped the text and pics were not too shocking....Dont wanna know myself,dont wanna know


Since you know him, you know.........



slip said:


> dang dude, thats no good.
> 
> ill take peaches you take cream?
> 
> ...


Catch a ride with HT tomorrow, he's coming by here! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey DJ. Getting packed up an squared away for a lil hunting trip in the morning. Wish you could go.


Just make sure you come out this way AFTER lunch, K???   I've got ya 'bout 60 a's to check!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> same ol stuff... causin trouble.   One o these days they will ban me.



nah,you see what that pappi dude and quack used to do...They still around


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Bidness.
> 
> Sorry it took so long. My wife just got in touch with one of her good friends from HS. Found out her son died last December.
> 
> RIP Blake Morris. Age 17.



Travel

That's so sad to hear.



BBQBOSS said:


> yo.



Hey!









HEY KEEBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> she needs to learn to be still first. She has shot my 28 gauge but notning else. May let her practice with the 7mm-08 while we sit.



But can you get her to stop texting long enough to pick up the gun and shoot?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yo.


Where da basketballs??


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Gotta go. Nite y'all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Me!!! The 28th!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bout time!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Since you know him, you know.........
> 
> 
> Catch a ride with HT tomorrow, he's coming by here!
> ...


 Hi ya Keebs. I have a box er two packed just fo you.  Anything special do i need to bring?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Jeff.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Your Drivel Mamas THINK NOT!



Thanks tbug,I been trying to teach him to do right...

Besides its my only chance to have a cpl girls go out with a short fat dude that arent in the 350 pound range


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> nah,you see what that pappi dude and quack used to do...They still around



Sad thing was, i wasnt even trying to cause trouble.  It just follows me around.   Mebbe i need to move on to the dark side.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

baldfish said:


> slip



I got yer back Slip 



turtlebug said:


> Your Drivel Mamas THINK NOT!



Tell em 



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Karen, I see ya'll in the mid mourning.



Alright


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Gotta go. Nite y'all.


Nite SW ol' buddy have a dadgum good'en


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Since you know him, you know.........
> 
> 
> Catch a ride with HT tomorrow, he's coming by here!
> ...



Keebs,I wish I didnt sometimes.That dragon scares me


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> But can you get her to stop texting long enough to pick up the gun and shoot?



I haven't told her that cell coverage isn't very good. Thought i'd let it be a surprise.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where da basketballs??



I was called on a techinal foul.  i "kaint do nuthin rite".


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey DJ. Getting packed up an squared away for a lil hunting trip in the morning. Wish you could go.




If it was closer I would join yall after work for a bit or before but to far to get sleep also



Sweetwater said:


> Gotta go. Nite y'all.



Have a good one


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> How we gonna know which one is which


uh...


baldfish said:


> slip


i was pluckin a road kill turkey today....thought of you.

fightin yer own turkey?


turtlebug said:


> Your Drivel Mamas THINK NOT!



aw man yall aint no fun.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Man, my drivelin is so out of shape.
> 
> I can't hang much longer.
> 
> ...


sowwy still snapping peas! 



Tag-a-long said:


> I will ...  and you'd better not make me wait until FPG to do it!  But you're still my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sista!


Tagsista!! 



turtlebug said:


> Your Drivel Mamas THINK NOT!


THANK you for pointing that out to him!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Travel
> 
> That's so sad to hear.
> 
> ...


HEEYYYYY Salt, uum dood, uuumm TannerCarterMamasista!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Bout time!!!!


I know, I know..........v


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yo.



Yoyo!!



Sweetwater said:


> Gotta go. Nite y'all.



Nite Sweetwater!!!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sad thing was, i wasnt even trying to cause trouble.  It just follows me around.   Mebbe i need to move on to the dark side.



Those two are that way.I steer clear of them.Pappi is the reason I didnt go to DOG


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Gotta go. Nite y'all.



Good night!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> :



Hey ya Keebs


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I haven't told her that cell coverage isn't very good. Thought i'd let it be a surprise.



You guys have Verizon too.  I've got a signal everywhere we've been at the club.  


Fishbait should be pulling up any minutes.  

Tell him no need to let me know, I'll just listen for Woozer's barks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff.



Evenin' HT!!!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

Slip,peaches has a Peach Tattoo.Im afraid to ask Cream what hers is


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

Where my Lady at???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You guys have Verizon too.  I've got a signal everywhere we've been at the club.
> 
> 
> Fishbait should be pulling up any minutes.
> ...



Well, woozer is running around the living room barking his head off. Guess who's sitting on the couch?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> HEEYYYYY Salt, uum dood, uuumm TannerCarterMamasista!!



Don't feel bad, I don't know what my name is either.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Where my Lady at???





Probably going through 472 PM's since this morning.


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Catch a ride with HT tomorrow, he's coming by here!


wish i could, i gotta plant melons and tackle a giant mess in the yard..


Sweetwater said:


> Gotta go. Nite y'all.


Later man.


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I got yer back Slip





turtlebug said:


> But can you get her to stop texting long enough to pick up the gun and shoot?


put the phone in the skeet slinger...


wickedjester said:


> Slip,peaches has a Peach Tattoo.Im afraid to ask Cream what hers is


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, woozer is running around the living room barking his head off. Guess who's sitting on the couch?



So typical   

And I'm missing it.  


Give Sammy and Sophie big kisses for me.  

Tell Woozer I said BOO!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Keebs,I wish I didnt sometimes.That dragon scares me


WHY


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

Nite Yall

slip,I will let you know what happens since the Woodys mama's have spoken.I know better than to go against them.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Nite Yall
> 
> slip,I will let you know what happens since the Woodys mama's have spoken.I know better than to go against them.



Have a great night!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> WHY



You ever seen Pappis Tattoos?That dragon tattoo is below his belly button.I didnt wanna see his ink,he just showed it...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

okay, i'm calling it a night. Ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' HT!!!


Hey good buddy, gonna have a productive day tommorrow i can just tell. You gonna miss a good'en.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i'm calling it a night. Ya'll have a good'un!


Nite Robert.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i'm calling it a night. Ya'll have a good'un!



Night Robert!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

Nite bama...Good luck to everyone tomorrow!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Anybody got some salt?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

Ive used old bay for years.... on seafood.  Just never on pork... yeah i did a couple tenerloins at the dutch oven thing with it but i dont use it regularly and definitely not in my rubs


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> You ever seen Pappis Tattoos?That dragon tattoo is below his belly button.I didnt wanna see his ink,he just showed it...


Nope missed it. Pobly good thang. I don't know much bout tats. 
 My dragon's a snake.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey good buddy, gonna have a productive day tommorrow i can just tell. You gonna miss a good'en.



I hope you do!!! One of these days, Imma get down there


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Anybody got some salt?



You wear your salt lick out already?Hey somebody get her more cornop2:


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Anybody got some salt?


Yep sho do and sho will.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Anybody got some salt?



Rock Salt do???


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> You wear your salt lick out already?Hey somebody get her more cornop2:


I have some soured up but it's fo dem swamp hawgs.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> You wear your salt lick out already?Hey somebody get her more cornop2:



It was a little one 



hogtrap44 said:


> Yep sho do and sho will.



Thanks!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I have some soured up but it's fo dem swamp hawgs.



That may make her pucker


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I hope you do!!! One of these days, Imma get down there


Well come on. We allways open here and you more than welcome.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ive used old bay for years.... on seafood.  Just never on pork... yeah i did a couple tenerloins at the dutch oven thing with it but i dont use it regularly and definitely not in my rubs


I think I had sumpin went missin.......Self moderation got the better of me!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Rock Salt do???



What is that exactly?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think I had sumpin went missin



How you feelin' RUTTster!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What is that exactly?



Rock salt


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> That may make her pucker


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Gotta go before I get into trouble. 

Y'all have a good night!!!


----------



## Brassman (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello, SGG & HT.  How are y'all doing?  It's good to be back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Gotta go before I get into trouble.
> 
> Y'all have a good night!!!



Good nite SGG


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

How ya`ll are?


----------



## Brassman (Jun 11, 2010)

Doin' good, Nic.  How are you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Doin' good, Nic.  How are you?





Much better!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 11, 2010)

good grief yall been busy  

Gots a headache just readin this thread


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> good grief yall been busy
> 
> Gots a headache just readin this thread



you got da WRONG BIRD in yo avatar.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks like all us WOWs are entrusting you gentlemen to keep the flame bright for the night. 

Night all.  

DON'T LET US WOWs DOWN.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

All righty y'all have a good one....my eyes are closin


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Gotta go before I get into trouble.
> 
> Y'all have a good night!!!


Nite Karen see ya soon.
 Tell Tanner i says hey.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

slip said:


> you got da WRONG BIRD in yo avatar.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Gotta go before I get into trouble.
> 
> Y'all have a good night!!!


Alright SGG  or Salt licker make sure you keep doug in line since he doesnt hafta work tonight



Nicodemus said:


> How ya`ll are?



Howdy Nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

All of you who are headed off, have good evenin`. I ain`t too fur behind myself...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> All righty y'all have a good one....my eyes are closin


Taker easy Jeff, and tommorrow have best of days.


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Looks like all us WOWs are entrusting you gentlemen to keep the flame bright for the night.
> 
> Night all.
> 
> DON'T LET US WOWs DOWN.



G'night Tbug.


you WOW's take care.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Looks like all us WOWs are entrusting you gentlemen to keep the flame bright for the night.
> 
> Night all.
> 
> DON'T LET US WOWs DOWN.


Nite t- buggy boo. Have a safe day.


----------



## Brassman (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey, Slip.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> good grief yall been busy
> 
> Gots a headache just readin this thread


Hey Snowy. What good luck did ya have?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 11, 2010)

slip said:


> you got da WRONG BIRD in yo avatar.


I see that  



turtlebug said:


> Looks like all us WOWs are entrusting you gentlemen to keep the flame bright for the night.
> 
> Night all.
> 
> DON'T LET US WOWs DOWN.


I'll be round for a few at least 

Night Sista 





Jeff C. said:


> All righty y'all have a good one....my eyes are closin


Night Jeff 


hogtrap44 said:


> Nite Karen see ya soon.
> Tell Tanner i says hey.


Hey Craig 



Nicodemus said:


>


I see you been doin some magic today, huh Nick? 


deerehauler said:


> Alright SGG  or Salt licker make sure you keep doug in line since he doesnt hafta work tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Nic


Hey DJ


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hey, Slip.


Hey Brass  How ya doin this evenin?


slip said:


> G'night Tbug.
> 
> 
> you WOW's take care.


Hi Slip 


hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Snowy. What good luck did ya have?



Um....no luck that I know of  well, cept I'll live to see another day!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> good grief yall been busy
> 
> Gots a headache just readin this thread



This ones not gonna last 12 hrs
and Hello



Jeff C. said:


> All righty y'all have a good one....my eyes are closin



See ya jeff


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hey, Slip.


Hey Brassman. How you? Ima gettin ready to get ammo soon. How bout it?


----------



## Brassman (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey, Snowy.


----------



## Brassman (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey, HT.  If you're going to be around tomorrow, I'll give you a call.  I may be able to help you out.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Brass  How ya doin this evenin?
> 
> Hi Slip
> 
> ...


Well, Sompin got to come through soon. I have a positive about that. My spirits are rarely wrong. You'll do good soon.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

Dont mind me just eating a taco salad be slow for a sec


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hey, Slip.


Howdy.


SnowHunter said:


> Hi Slip



Howdy.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hey, HT.  If you're going to be around tomorrow, I'll give you a call.  I may be able to help you out.


Thanks man. Looks like i'll be home after dark thirty. Then that will be o.k Hey; i thank ya. Got my list ready. Do you have any.50 cal?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well, Sompin got to come through soon. I have a positive about that. My spirits are rarely wrong. You'll do good soon.



Well then, it surely will   

The DNR guy did come by today, and got both boats set for registration  , so, that mighta been it


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 11, 2010)

How many beers does it take to get a blonde drunk?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

Anyone ever here of south ga caveare(sp) man thats some good stuff


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How ya`ll are?


Tired/Sleepy!!



SnowHunter said:


> good grief yall been busy
> 
> Gots a headache just readin this thread


Hey Snowy!!.......It has not been easy keeping up tonight!!



Jeff C. said:


> All righty y'all have a good one....my eyes are closin


My eyelids are getting kind of heavy as well!!

Good night to the rest of Ya'll.......DJ, Craig, and Brass!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> How many beers does it take to get a blonde drunk?



Hey  Can I find out


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tired/Sleepy!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!.......It has not been easy keeping up tonight!!
> 
> ...



ALright well have a good day tomorrow


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey  Can I find out



 well i could tell you if I could remember.


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> How many beers does it take to get a blonde drunk?



depends...does she know how to open the bottle?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> How many beers does it take to get a blonde drunk?


dunno  I was only blonde for a few weeks 


deerehauler said:


> Anyone ever here of south ga caveare(sp) man thats some good stuff


nope... not sure I wanna 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tired/Sleepy!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!.......It has not been easy keeping up tonight!!
> 
> ...


Hey Mitch  nope it sure hasn't! 

Night Mitch!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> well i could tell you if I could remember.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 11, 2010)

slip said:


> depends...does she know how to open the bottle?



Lets put it this way, I cant figure out how to close the bottle.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> dunno  I was only blonde for a few weeks
> 
> nope... not sure I wanna
> Hey Mitch  nope it sure hasn't!
> ...



Blackeyed peas corn red pepper jalopeno and italian dressing


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Lets put it this way, I cant figure out how to close the bottle.



Oh my


----------



## Brassman (Jun 11, 2010)

Good night all.  Take care.  Bye.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Good night all.  Take care.  Bye.



Night Brass


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Blackeyed peas corn red pepper jalopeno and italian dressing


oh that does sound yummmmy!!! 


Brassman said:


> Good night all.  Take care.  Bye.



Night Brass!!!

 Guess I gotta get off here and pack the kids away for a week   I aint gonna know what to do...they'll be gone for just over 2 weeks  between grandparents and Aunts. Ima be walkin round hearin em here  I just know it  

Yall have a good night!!! Keep the fire stoked


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> How many beers does it take to get a blonde drunk?


Oh, mabe half of one?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oh that does sound yummmmy!!!
> 
> 
> Night Brass!!!
> ...



with some tostitos and you are set


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

Maybe I will make a big old bowl for everyone to munch on in the evenings at FPG


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tired/Sleepy!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!.......It has not been easy keeping up tonight!!
> 
> ...


Nite Mitch, sorry i had to catch up after a snack. Have a good an safe one bud.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Nite Karen see ya soon.
> Tell Tanner i says hey.



Hey didja see where I told ya I got 'bout 60 A's for you to check??


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

hmm everyone run off on me? Got so quiet in here did I say something


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> hmm everyone run off on me? Got so quiet in here did I say something



Just checking back in after getting a bite to eat......... NOW I'm fixin to head out!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey didja see where I told ya I got 'bout 60 A's for you to check??


Nope i got's lost in the shuffle. Which is nermal fer me. But ya,  i cover that when i get there. Have a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- we get some.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Just checking back in after getting a bite to eat......... NOW I'm fixin to head out!



Well have a great night and day!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 12, 2010)

What the heck was that all about?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> What the heck was that all about?



WHat was what I musta missed it


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> What the heck was that all about?



that thing is easy to set off.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Nope i got's lost in the shuffle. Which is nermal fer me. But ya,  i cover that when i get there. Have a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- we get some.





hogtrap44 said:


> What the heck was that all about?


 CRAIG!! WHAT did you say?!?!?   
Just don't get here to after DINNER (lunch)so I can sleep late, pwease!!! 
I'll see ya tomorrow.......... 
OH, Nite Slim Jim, xoxoxo's to your minnieme!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, brisket is coming along nicely..  Should be done in 4 more hours or so....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> that thing is easy to set off.



Hey You, didn't see you still here............... g'nite!!  Wish you could hitch a ride w/ HT & come on down!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> CRAIG!! WHAT did you say?!?!?
> Just don't get here to after DINNER (lunch)so I can sleep late, pwease!!!
> I'll see ya tomorrow..........
> OH, Nite Slim Jim, xoxoxo's to your minnieme!!




Oh so he is the lucky one not me




Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, brisket is coming along nicely..  Should be done in 4 more hours or so....




Okay so you can have me a delivery at the airport in 5 hrs
Love some brisket


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 12, 2010)

Nutin bad, honest. I guess i type an peck too fast and not check my full reply afore i post. Puter musta not liked a letter er two. 





Keebs said:


> CRAIG!! WHAT did you say?!?!?
> Just don't get here to after DINNER (lunch)so I can sleep late, pwease!!!
> I'll see ya tomorrow..........
> OH, Nite Slim Jim, xoxoxo's to your minnieme!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, brisket is coming along nicely..  Should be done in 4 more hours or so....


Good job. Then we be ready to eat right?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

boo!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> boo!


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey You, didn't see you still here............... g'nite!!  Wish you could hitch a ride w/ HT & come on down!!


me to.


YaraG. said:


> boo!



what up Yara.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> boo!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


>



Ooops... send me the dry cleaners bill.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> me to.
> 
> 
> what up Yara.



 You kann doo it.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> me to.
> 
> 
> what up Yara.





hogtrap44 said:


>



Whatis going onwith the internet!!!!! Evening...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ooops... send me the dry cleaners bill.



looks like you scared the cat also


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> You kann doo it.


ill hitch a ride on da midnight train. 


YaraG. said:


> Whatis going onwith the internet!!!!! Evening...



i  dunno  mine  works  fine?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Whatis going onwith the internet!!!!! Evening...


Mabe it's the solar flares. Pota get bad.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> looks like you scared the cat also


He didn't knock before entering 


slip said:


> ill hitch a ride on da midnight train.
> 
> 
> i  dunno  mine  works  fine?


Ya know what Cody..... 



hogtrap44 said:


> Mabe it's the solar flares. Pota get bad.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

crap now I'm all sober.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 12, 2010)

Well,.....been fun again. But the Yak sack calls and i have an important app soon. Reflexes are to be in top shape. Mite just be a good thing huh. Wish good luck for future events. Nite all. Be good.


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ya know what Cody.....





yall take care, da green light fer sum sleepy time is on.
to teh batcave.


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> crap now I'm all sober.



dontcha hate it when that happens.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 12, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> crap now I'm all sober.



I been sober all year, whats your point...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

tuffdawg said:


> crap now i'm all sober.



that didnt take long


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well,.....been fun again. But the Yak sack calls and i have an important app soon. Reflexes are to be in top shape. Mite just be a good thing huh. Wish good luck for future events. Nite all. Be good.



night Craig


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 12, 2010)

well goodnight yall...gotta pull ...or is that push an all nighter tomorrow...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

TGattis said:


> well goodnight yall...gotta pull ...or is that push an all nighter tomorrow...



Have a goodone too


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Well I guess I will try and run the loader since yall went to bed on me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

All that yappin finally caught up with you lightweights huh?? Look at this, it's been 7 hours since the last post. Pathetic I tell ya', plain and simply pathetic..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 12, 2010)

Morning folks..   Well, i think it's morning anyway..


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All that yappin finally caught up with you lightweights huh?? Look at this, it's been 7 hours since the last post. Pathetic I tell ya', plain and simply pathetic..



 well ya know.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All that yappin finally caught up with you lightweights huh?? Look at this, it's been 7 hours since the last post. Pathetic I tell ya', plain and simply pathetic..







Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks..   Well, i think it's morning anyway..



Morning Kim.



Tuffdawg said:


> well ya know.



Morning Tuffy.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 12, 2010)

WOOOOOOOO!

Now dat was some good sleep,and a mighty fine wake up too.
Good mornin my drivelin friends,let'ssee what this Saturday has waitin for us


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Mornin`. I don`t care if it kills me, I`m goin` outside today. Only stayin` cooped up for so long. Headed to the feed store too. Later folks. Good day...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> WOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Now dat was some good sleep,and a mighty fine wake up too.
> Good mornin my drivelin friends,let'ssee what this Saturday has waitin for us


 
Good day for some relic huntin I bet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

So, I'll ask it again.

*ANY WOW'S OUT THERE WITH AN OCTOBER BIRTHDAY ???????*


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Morning Tuffy.



Morning!


I swear, if my daddy wasnt lookin down I would whoop my moma. We are fighting over who is going to cut grass this morning.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good day for some relic huntin I bet.



Any day you can swing the detector is good for that.

But I have 6 beagle pups left to sell.Sold 3 yesterday


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> I swear, if my daddy wasnt lookin down I would whoop my moma. We are fighting over who is going to cut grass this morning.




 Wish I had that problem!!!

_Good mornin' folks!!!_


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish I had that problem!!!
> 
> _Good mornin' folks!!!_



 yeah I got stuck with weed eating and weed pulling.  And we wont go into what other gross task she assigned to me in the house.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. I don`t care if it kills me, I`m goin` outside today. Only stayin` cooped up for so long. Headed to the feed store too. Later folks. Good day...



Mornin nic.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> So, I'll ask it again.
> 
> *ANY WOW'S OUT THERE WITH AN OCTOBER BIRTHDAY ???????*



Keebs came out last night and said hers was the 27th.



Tuffdawg said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> I swear, if my daddy wasnt lookin down I would whoop my moma. We are fighting over who is going to cut grass this morning.







Jeff C. said:


> Wish I had that problem!!!
> 
> _Good mornin' folks!!!_



Mornin Jeff.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> yeah I got stuck with weed eating and weed pulling.  And we wont go into what other gross task she assigned to me in the house.



Slathering up the Ben Gay?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> yeah I got stuck with weed eating.


 
Dang!!!! You are hungry aren't you???



Sweetwater said:


> Keebs came out last night and said hers was the 27th.
> .


 
Oh REALLLLLLYYYYY !!!!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang!!!! You are hungry aren't you???
> 
> 
> 
> Oh REALLLLLLYYYYY !!!!!!



If my half drunk memory serves me right....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Slathering up the Ben Gay?


 omg, no you didnt go there! If I had that job I would go on a permanent leave of absence.   No, My job is worse........... It involves remnants of bodily fluid ............ Oh god I just threw up in my mouth a little.................



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang!!!! You are hungry aren't you???
> 
> 
> 
> Oh REALLLLLLYYYYY !!!!!!




I know how to do it, may not know how to spell it.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> omg, no you didnt go there! If I had that job I would go on a permanent leave of absence.   No, My job is worse........... It involves remnants of bodily fluid ............ Oh god I just threw up in my mouth a little.................



OK...ewwwww....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> OK...ewwwww....



I dont know what I did to deserve all the punishment.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I dont know what I did to deserve all the punishment.


 
Think real hard ...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Think real hard ...



 You didnt have to go there.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Think real hard ...



Do I have to, It hurts to think this morning..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Mornin' Peoples....... SLOW today aren't we..


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Do I have to, It hurts to think this morning..



No doubt...ugh.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 12, 2010)

Did anyone by some chance catch the number on that bus.?????


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Mornin' Peoples....... SLOW today aren't we..



I'm not slow...I'm special...

Mornin.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 12, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Mornin' Peoples....... SLOW today aren't we..



Morning dude...



Sweetwater said:


> No doubt...ugh.



Yeup.  I am feeling like the north end of a south bound cow this morning...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Boy..... I hate Saturday mornings ever since my french maid left me. Gotta do all the house cleaning myself


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> No doubt...ugh.





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning dude...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeup.  I am feeling like the north end of a south bound cow this morning...



I feel good


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 12, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Boy..... I hate Saturday mornings ever since my french maid left me. Gotta do all the house cleaning myself



  Bet ya had all the outlets moved into the floor too huh.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning dude...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeup. I am feeling like the north end of a south bound cow this morning...


 
I was just about to comment on your looks this morning, but you pretty well covered that too...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Did anyone by some chance catch the number on that bus.?????



Yeah...151...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I'm not slow...I'm special...
> 
> Mornin.


Did you see where I left my helmet on the short bus? I had it Thurs. but I can't find it now.  Mornin to ya!!


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning dude...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeup.  I am feeling like the north end of a south bound cow this morning...



Think I saw the truck that hit ya.....he wass parked in my neighborhood last week..... Mornin Bro!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Bet ya had all the outlets moved into the floor too huh.....



Had to plan strategically......couldn't use up space where they installed the pole!!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 12, 2010)

I was supposed to go ride the 250 today,  BUT..  I don't thonk I could even stay on that thing long enough to get it outta first gear...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Did anyone by some chance catch the number on that bus.?????


I didn't get a number, but it was short and yellow. Does that help?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 12, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Had to plan strategically......couldn't use up space where they installed the pole!!!!



  I hear ya Bro...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Boy..... I hate Saturday mornings ever since my french maid left me. Gotta do all the house cleaning myself



What was his name? 



Jeff Raines said:


> I feel good



Sold all your beagles yet?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was just about to comment on your looks this morning, but you pretty well covered that too...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 12, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I didn't get a number, but it was short and yellow. Does that help?



Yeah,  I got a good idea now,


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 12, 2010)

I felt a change was in order....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Did you see where I left my helmet on the short bus? I had it Thurs. but I can't find it now.  Mornin to ya!!



I was under the bus...not on it...sorry.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Sold all your beagles yet?



Sold 3 yesterday,all females.
Have 5 males and 1 female left.BUT 4 of them are spoken for.Just have shown up with the money yet.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> What was his name?



Jacque........ Said he came down here to get away from you... Said you wore him outp


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 12, 2010)

It sounds like everybody here is all hungover... everybody except me


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I was under the bus...not on it...sorry.



That was the bump we hit!!!! durn your solid..... thats when my helmet fell off.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I felt a change was in order....



Is she Persian? Persian women rule.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 12, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> It sounds like everybody here is all hungover... everybody except me



Not me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

OK, since Tuffy isn't going to eat my weeds or mow my grass I guess I'll have to get out and do it myself...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I felt a change was in order....



She stares right through ya........


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, since Tuffy isn't going to eat my weeds or mow my grass I guess I'll have to get out and do it myself...



That reminds me, I need to fix the push mower so the boy can mow. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Sold 3 yesterday,all females.
> Have 5 males and 1 female left.BUT 4 of them are spoken for.Just have shown up with the money yet.



Cool.



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Jacque........ Said he came down here to get away from you... Said you wore him outp







Capt Quirk said:


> It sounds like everybody here is all hungover... everybody except me



I'd come up with a witty reply....but I'm hungover.



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> That was the bump we hit!!!! durn your solid..... thats when my helmet fell off.



I played scout team tackling dummy in high school.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 12, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> It sounds like everybody here is all hungover... everybody except me



Not sure about the hungover part,  just flat whooped here, Real late night, beverages of an adult nature, Smoker going all night, 4 different Forums to keep up with, and who knows what else


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, since Tuffy isn't going to eat my weeds or mow my grass I guess I'll have to get out and do it myself...



Get to work


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Is she Persian? Persian women rule.





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> She stares right through ya........



Megan Fox...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 12, 2010)

I haven't had a serious good drunk on since... that bad day last year, when I tied into that bottle of gin. And then the cops showed up...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 12, 2010)

Is this what some of y'all feel like?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Megan Fox...



FOXY........


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Is this what some of y'all feel like?



Most days.........


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 12, 2010)

ok,  I gotta git for a bit...  Ya'll have a good one, or at least make the best of it...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> ok,  I gotta git for a bit...  Ya'll have a good one, or at least make the best of it...



Take care RM, I am out too.....gotta get ready for the interview today....got a Swedish maid coming by to apply for the cleaning job today.......


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I haven't had a serious good drunk on since... that bad day last year, when I tied into that bottle of gin. And then the cops showed up...



Ruh roh.



Jeff Raines said:


> Is this what some of y'all feel like?



Yeah...but this Martins biscuit is bringing me back.



Redneck Maguiver said:


> ok,  I gotta git for a bit...  Ya'll have a good one, or at least make the best of it...



Have a good un Kim. 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Take care RM, I am out too.....gotta get ready for the interview today....got a Swedish maid coming by to apply for the cleaning job today.......



Swedish bikini team.  Have a good un Timmy.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

Mornin ya'll ..... today's a Beautiful day!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin ya'll ..... today's a Beautiful day!



not in the world of my whip crackin moma.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

31 years old and I get popped on my hand.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 12, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> 31 years old and I get popped on my hand.



At your age, ya shoulda known better


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> At your age, ya shoulda known better



Well I said yes 'maam


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 12, 2010)

Maybe that was the wrong answer?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Maybe that was the wrong answer?



there is no right answer for any woman.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 12, 2010)

Very true... best to plead the 5th. Then drink one


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Very true... best to plead the 5th. Then drink one



 I drank em all last night.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 12, 2010)

And you didn't even bother to share any? You deserved to get popped


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin ya'll ..... today's a Beautiful day!



Mornin yara.


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

mornin folks.


....i hate mornings.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> not in the world of my whip crackin moma.





Tuffdawg said:


> 31 years old and I get popped on my hand.


We need it once in awhile... keeps us awake. My 10yr old has been pinching my cheeks this week. "Just tryin to wake ya up mom"..... Like Rodney Dangerfield says... "I get no respect" 



Tuffdawg said:


> there is no right answer for any woman.


 Amen sista


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin yara.



Who is that stunning creature in your avatar? Mornin'


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin folks.
> 
> 
> ....i hate mornings.



Mornin slip...



YaraG. said:


> Who is that stunning creature in your avatar? Mornin'



I dunno? Reminds me of a girl I dated in high school.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Is this what some of y'all feel like?



Oh yeah, thats bout every mornin 

That one of the pups? Thats absolutely adorable 

Mornin Drivelers!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yeah, thats bout every mornin
> 
> That one of the pups? Thats absolutely adorable
> 
> Mornin Drivelers!!!



mornin'....


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Who is that stunning creature in your avatar? Mornin'


yeahhh


Sweetwater said:


> Mornin slip...



Yo dood.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yeah, thats bout every mornin
> 
> That one of the pups? Thats absolutely adorable
> 
> Mornin Drivelers!!!



Mornin Snowy...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 12, 2010)

yara, Slip, SW 


SW...how was them Guinea martinis?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 12, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> there is no right answer for any woman.



Sure there is.....
It's "Yes Sir"!

Example:
"Woman! Wash dem dishes!"...."Yes Sir"
Example #2:
"Woman! Wash dem clothes!"...."Yes Sir"
Example #3:
"Woman! Fix me some dinner!"..."Yes Sir"

What's so hard bout that?
My beautiful wife learned the right answer years ago!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 12, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Sure there is.....
> It's "Yes Sir"!
> 
> Example:
> ...





Mornin Chuckiepoo


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yeah, thats bout every mornin
> 
> That one of the pups? Thats absolutely adorable



Yep


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Are the summers gittin` hotter, or am I just gittin` older?

Almost tempted to do my bullfrog-gator imitation and go git in the creek.


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yara, Slip, SW
> 
> 
> SW...how was them Guinea martinis?


hey Snowy. hows you?


chuckb7718 said:


> Sure there is.....
> It's "Yes Sir"!
> 
> Example:
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> Are the summers gittin` hotter, or am I just gittin` older?
> 
> Almost tempted to do my bullfrog-gator imitation and go git in the creek.



its getting hotter!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Are the summers gittin` hotter, or am I just gittin` older?
> 
> Almost tempted to do my bullfrog-gator imitation and go git in the creek.


hotter 


slip said:


> hey Snowy. hows you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good here Slip, how you doin?  

Think I might get to make some more progress with the chicken coops today  If nuttin else, at least cut the rest of the lumber 

How are yalls set up?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Chuckiepoo





Nicodemus said:


> Are the summers gittin` hotter, or am I just gittin` older?
> 
> Almost tempted to do my bullfrog-gator imitation and go git in the creek.





slip said:


> hey Snowy. hows you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mornin Snowbabe!

Mornin Nic...It's a combination of Algore's global warming and fathertime!

Mornin Slip!


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> hotter
> 
> good here Slip, how you doin?
> 
> ...



i is good

just wired up the front of the shed. used to park the mower in here but it makes a better coop
it aint too pretty but...it has kept the critters out.






thats a pic from last year, we've put nesting boxes up and bigger feed/water too.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yara, Slip, SW
> 
> 
> SW...how was them Guinea martinis?



Shaken...not stirred.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> i is good
> 
> just wired up the front of the shed. used to park the mower in here but it makes a better coop
> it aint too pretty but...it has kept the critters out.
> ...



Nice job.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Here, I found a couple of really old pics. Thought ya`ll might like to see em.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> i is good
> 
> just wired up the front of the shed. used to park the mower in here but it makes a better coop
> it aint too pretty but...it has kept the critters out.
> ...


Oh I like how yall did that! 

It looks purtier then mines gonna look  




Sweetwater said:


> Shaken...not stirred.


jigglers 


Nicodemus said:


> Here, I found a couple of really old pics. Thought ya`ll might like to see em.


Wow, is that Klem? 

I see the RedHead has her trademark red nailpolish on


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 12, 2010)

Just wanted to get my 2 cents in before this one closes!

Nice old school pics nic!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> Just wanted to get my 2 cents in before this one closes!
> 
> Nice old school pics nic!



Mornin Josh! How you doin?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 12, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with that, Slip!
Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Are the summers gittin` hotter, or am I just gittin` older?



Yes?


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Here, I found a couple of really old pics. Thought ya`ll might like to see em.


thats awesome.

looks like she had ya beat that year.


SnowHunter said:


> Oh I like how yall did that!
> 
> It looks purtier then mines gonna look


found out real quick that it aint on high ground.
every time we get a good rain i gotta replace the dang wet hay. 


Strych9 said:


> Just wanted to get my 2 cents in before this one closes!
> 
> Nice old school pics nic!



you avatar still gets me


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Snow, whenever she gits in a killin` mood, the red nail polish goes on. Many a deer and hog has been shot while she has that stuff on.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Are the summers gittin` hotter, or am I just gittin` older?
> 
> Almost tempted to do my bullfrog-gator imitation and go git in the creek.



Both....

SW singing----Waaaay down yonder on the Kinchafoonee...

Lord I can't sing a lick...


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

dadgum!!

"Feels Like:104 °F

Humidity:70 %"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Both....
> 
> SW singing----Waaaay down yonder on the Kinchafoonee...
> 
> Lord I can't sing a lick...





When I mentioned gittin` in the creek, that is exactly the one I had in mind.  As I set here, I am maybe a half mile from that purty creek. It has fish in it too. This is some I caught a few yeas ago, from the Kinch. I wade fish it.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 12, 2010)

I wish my creek had fish...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> dadgum!!
> 
> "Feels Like:104 °F
> 
> Humidity:70 %"



I'm so cold that i have on socks....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I wish my creek had fish...



If it doesn`t go dry, or has deep holes that keep water in them when it quits flowin`, it does...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm so cold that i have on socks....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>



Whaaaaaat i'm soaking in as much of NJ as I can...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If it doesn`t go dry, or has deep holes that keep water in them when it quits flowin`, it does...



It flows year round, but aside from tadpoles, bugs, and some freshwater clams, there ain't nothing swimming in it... that I have seen.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> It flows year round, but aside from tadpoles, bugs, and some freshwater clams, there ain't nothing swimming in it... that I have seen.





You haven`t tried fishin ` in it, have you?


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm so cold that i have on socks....



you wont have that problem down here....guarantee it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Whaaaaaat i'm soaking in as much of NJ as I can...



Enjoy it. Down here it is right hot...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> you wont have that problem down here....guarantee it.



Oh yes I will!!! Central air in the house, just got the ac recharged in my truck, and my attire does not permit me to over heat. I break out in a heat rash if I go trying to appease the world, so I don't.  Easy as warm peach pie with vanilla bean ice cream!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Enjoy it. Down here it is right hot...



If it's sooooo hot down there Nic, then why are ya so pale???  Must be all that hair covering ya up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> If it's sooooo hot down there Nic, then why are ya so pale???  Must be all that hair covering ya up.





Me pale? Not hardly! I`m fairly dark complexioned, and have never sunburned in my life. And I don`t use sunscreen.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> When I mentioned gittin` in the creek, that is exactly the one I had in mind.  As I set here, I am maybe a half mile from that purty creek. It has fish in it too. This is some I caught a few yeas ago, from the Kinch. I wade fish it.



Niiiice.....You know the old sand mine on 32 just west of Leesburg? The one with the big pond? I know them folks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Niiiice.....You know the old sand mine on 32 just west of Leesburg? The one with the big pond? I know them folks.



Yep. I live just south of HWY 32. And I fish from the 32 bridge, down to Century Road.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You haven`t tried fishin ` in it, have you?



Nope. Haven't seen anything worth trying to catch... and fishing ain't exactly my expertise. Maybe I'll send the boy down. What type of bait should he use?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. I live just south of HWY 32. And I fish from the 32 bridge, down to Century Road.



Some good fishin in that creek. We had access to the Lee's property across 32...some nice fishin back there in the creek too.

Have you seen my thread about the snappin turtle bitin the yankee reporter?


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Nope. Haven't seen anything worth trying to catch... and fishing ain't exactly my expertise. Maybe I'll send the boy down. What type of bait should he use?



set up some crawdad and turtle traps too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Nope. Haven't seen anything worth trying to catch... and fishing ain't exactly my expertise. Maybe I'll send the boy down. What type of bait should he use?



Try worms, in the deep holes, and eddy water. There should be bream, mudcats, jack, and small bass  in there. Quite possibly, there might be redfin pike too. Cast small Roostertail spinners and see if there are. It`s hard to see those fish in those little creeks. From the pics I`ve seen that you posted of it, it looks similar to the creek that flowed through our branch, into the swamp. It was full of fish. Give it a try.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Me pale? Not hardly! I`m fairly dark complexioned, and have never sunburned in my life. And I don`t use sunscreen.



Must be all that purty hair covering ya tan up. I'm the only Rican that goes to the tanning booth and comes out the same color.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Some good fishin in that creek. We had access to the Lee's property across 32...some nice fishin back there in the creek too.
> 
> Have you seen my thread about the snappin turtle bitin the yankee reporter?



I`ll look it up. Sounds fun!  

Mostly where I fish is along the stretch where it borders Roberson on the east bank and Walden on the west. I have access to get in there. Very secluded too!


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Easy as warm peach pie with vanilla bean ice cream!



awww mannnnn


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

That is one lucky reporter!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> set up some crawdad and turtle traps too.



That's easy for you to say! I've never even seen them traps, let alone tried to set one


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> That's easy for you to say! I've never even seen them traps, let alone tried to set one



theres ton of different types. just spend a little time on google.

i aint a expert, thats for sure...so i dont really have much advice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Must be all that purty hair covering ya tan up. I'm the only Rican that goes to the tanning booth and comes out the same color.


 
Please tell me you don't sound like Rosie Perez...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

I hate to whine...but LAWD is it hot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I hate to whine...but LAWD is it hot.


 
Man you aren't kidding there. I have a riding mower, so cutting the grass isn't a big chore. I mowed for 1 1/2 hours today (mulching) and was soaking wet when I got done..


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man you aren't kidding there. I have a riding mower, so cutting the grass isn't a big chore. I mowed for 1 1/2 hours today (mulching) and was soaking wet when I got done..



I got to do my FIL's tomorrow morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I got to do my FIL's tomorrow morning.


 
About 4:30 am shouldn't be too bad... I looked at the radar before I started and there wasn't anything in the state out there. Sat down 10 minutes ago and now it's thundering... Good thing I got it done or it would have been 2" taller after a good rain.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> thats awesome.
> 
> looks like she had ya beat that year.
> 
> ...


  Yeah, I gotta remember where the better spots are so the chickens don't go for a swim 


Nicodemus said:


> Snow, whenever she gits in a killin` mood, the red nail polish goes on. Many a deer and hog has been shot while she has that stuff on.


Yeeehaw!!! Southern Belle at her finest 

alright, time to run the kids gear back over for the week...yall enjoy


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

hung a whole chicken from a tree. it was rotten and smelly when i put it up. let it sit for 7 days. all i got on the TC was a bunch of possums.


may not be any reason to set traps this season?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> About 4:30 am shouldn't be too bad... I looked at the radar before I started and there wasn't anything in the state out there. Sat down 10 minutes ago and now it's thundering... Good thing I got it done or it would have been 2" taller after a good rain.



His yard is mostly shade so it shouldn't be too bad.

Yeah...2 days in a row heard thunder...looked on radar and saw incoming storms pop up in Paulding county....then they dissapeared just as quick as they popped up.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> i is good
> 
> just wired up the front of the shed. used to park the mower in here but it makes a better coop
> it aint too pretty but...it has kept the critters out.
> ...


Slip, that looks good!!  Where'd ya get them rocks & what kind are they? 



Nicodemus said:


> Here, I found a couple of really old pics. Thought ya`ll might like to see em.



Dang, if Klem wasn't in the pic I'd swear they were last years pics................ (at least of the Redhead, she ain't changed one bit! Ok, only diff w/ yours is the ittlebit of grey.) 
Hi Ya'll!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

OK, gotta go, the Yanks are about to open a can on the Limey's in soccer..


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yeah, I gotta remember where the better spots are so the chickens don't go for a swim
> 
> Yeeehaw!!! Southern Belle at her finest
> 
> alright, time to run the kids gear back over for the week...yall enjoy



Be safe snowy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Slip, that looks good!!  Where'd ya get them rocks & what kind are they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Klem??? That ain`t Klem. That`s a baby picture of me, with my Grandaddy holdin` me.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> hung a whole chicken from a tree. it was rotten and smelly when i put it up. let it sit for 7 days. all i got on the TC was a bunch of possums.
> 
> 
> may not be any reason to set traps this season?



Lookin fer coons?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Klem??? That ain`t Klem. That`s a baby picture of me, with my Grandaddy holdin` me.



I could "almost" believe that!!  How you feeling??


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Slip, that looks good!!  Where'd ya get them rocks & what kind are they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy keebs.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, gotta go, the Yanks are about to open a can on the Limey's in soccer..



USA! USA!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I could "almost" believe that!!  How you feeling??



Feelin` much better, thank you!! Still coughin` and shortwinded, but that is improvin` too.


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Slip, that looks good!!  Where'd ya get them rocks & what kind are they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im not sure? they were here when we moved in, used around the flower beds...but they arent native to this area.

i have them around my fire pit...they're falling apart now after year.


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Lookin fer coons?



that or a fox or bobcat.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

How does grilled ribeyes, baked taters, and fried crabcakes sound for supper?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 12, 2010)

atternoon
What a nap


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How does grilled ribeyes, baked taters, and fried crabcakes sound for supper?



sounds like you too dadgum far away


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How does grilled ribeyes, baked taters, and fried crabcakes sound for supper?



Add some fresh corn on the cobb and we're on.

Med rare please.



Jeff Raines said:


> atternoon
> What a nap



Afternoon Mr. Raines.


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How does grilled ribeyes, baked taters, and fried crabcakes sound for supper?



sounds like im on my way.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Add some fresh corn on the cobb and we're on.





I know where a field is, not too fur off neither...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon Mr. Raines.



My dad online now?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I know where a field is, not too fur off neither...



Yeah....I bet. The few years I lived there...it was hard to find fresh sweet corn...everybody was growin field corn.



Jeff Raines said:


> My dad online now?



Oh lawd....what have I done now.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Howdy keebs.
> 
> 
> 
> USA! USA!


Hey sweet! 



Nicodemus said:


> Feelin` much better, thank you!! Still coughin` and shortwinded, but that is improvin` too.


good deal, you're getting there! 



slip said:


> im not sure? they were here when we moved in, used around the flower beds...but they arent native to this area.
> 
> i have them around my fire pit...they're falling apart now after year.


That's what I'd like them for, a fire pit! 



Nicodemus said:


> How does grilled ribeyes, baked taters, and fried crabcakes sound for supper?


sounds like "What time to be there?" 



Jeff Raines said:


> atternoon
> What a nap


Heyya Jeff! 

Hey Nic have you (or any of ya'll) every put up snap beans WITHOUT a pressure cooker??  I've got some but no pressure cooker........... any suggestions??


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Nic have you (or any of ya'll) every put up snap beans WITHOUT a pressure cooker??  I've got some but no pressure cooker........... any suggestions??



Blanch them and freeze them?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Blanch them and freeze them?



They just aren't as good frozen, that's why I was wanting to can them.  But I may have too...........


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> They just aren't as good frozen, that's why I was wanting to can them.  But I may have too...........



How's a country girl like you not got a pressure cooker?

I just bought one at Goodwill for $5 last week.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey sweet!
> 
> 
> good deal, you're getting there!
> ...





Mama used to put em up with a pressure cooker, but we blanch em now. I agree, they taste better put up with a pressure cooker.

I looked online this mornin`. A 16 qt cannin` pressure cooker runs around $130. Gonna have to get one before it`s over with though. They`re good for puttin` up tomatoes too.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> How's a country girl like you not got a pressure cooker?
> 
> I just bought one at Goodwill for $5 last week.


Ex m-i-l had one, I didn't need one then, haven't done much "putting up" since the divorce......... ready to get back to it though!!   Gonna have to chk goodwill, my b-i-l goes all the time, I'll put him on it for me!  Thanks!!



Nicodemus said:


> Mama used to put em up with a pressure cooker, but we blanch em now. I agree, they taste better put up with a pressure cooker.
> 
> I looked online this mornin`. A 16 qt cannin` pressure cooker runs around $130. Gonna have to get one before it`s over with though. They`re good for puttin` up tomatoes too.



Blanch then freeze?? 

Mmm, munchin on a fresh mater salad, talk about quick easy & goooood!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Oh lawd....what have I done now.




nothin


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ex m-i-l had one, I didn't need one then, haven't done much "putting up" since the divorce......... ready to get back to it though!!   Gonna have to chk goodwill, my b-i-l goes all the time, I'll put him on it for me!  Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yes`m! Blanche, then freeze. Speakin` of maters, I picked a fair amount this mornin`.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ex m-i-l had one, I didn't need one then, haven't done much "putting up" since the divorce......... ready to get back to it though!!   Gonna have to chk goodwill, my b-i-l goes all the time, I'll put him on it for me!  Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now mine ain't no 16 qt...it's 8 I think. Mmmmm...mater salad.



Jeff Raines said:


> nothin


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes`m! Blanche, then freeze. Speakin` of maters, I picked a fair amount this mornin`.



Granma brought a bunch last weekend, but I've put a hurting on them, sammich's, just sliced and then my fav. the salad!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Now mine ain't no 16 qt...it's 8 I think. Mmmmm...mater salad.



Ever had a mater pie?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ever had a mater pie?



Naw....not unless ya count pizza...do tell.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Naw....not unless ya count pizza...do tell.



Supper easy.......... brown a couple 9' pie shells, then slice 3 nice sized maters in them, crumble some bacon over that (it says 6 slices but I love bacon) top that with about a cup of mayo with a tsp. of pepper mixed in it then cover with cheddar cheese & cook till the cheese melts real good.  I do some with onions some without......... I have cheated & mixed it all & dumped it in the pie shells then topped with the cheese, it still comes out tasting like a BLT!! 
WARNING: Do not add salt!!! 
WARNING II: Don't hate me when you become addicted!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Supper easy.......... brown a couple 9' pie shells, then slice 3 nice sized maters in them, crumble some bacon over that (it says 6 slices but I love bacon) top that with about a cup of mayo with a tsp. of pepper mixed in it then cover with cheddar cheese & cook till the cheese melts real good.  I do some with onions some without......... I have cheated & mixed it all & dumped it in the pie shells then topped with the cheese, it still comes out tasting like a BLT!!
> WARNING: Do not add salt!!!
> WARNING II: Don't hate me when you become addicted!



Sounds awesome. I might add some finely chopped spinach and some shredded muenster cheese to mine....give it that greek taste.

Thanks keebs...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Sounds awesome. I might add some finely chopped spinach and some shredded muenster cheese to mine....give it that greek taste.
> 
> Thanks keebs...



Never done "greek" but may have to give it a try to, just for a change!!  Thank YOU!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, I'll be, I see Dr. B in the house!!  Hey you mastermusher!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Dand Sista.... I got one here I dont use. Sucks we aint closer 


ok back to work


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Dand Sista.... I got one here I dont use. Sucks we aint closer
> 
> 
> ok back to work



FPG?? 
Ok, it's official, I'm a glutinouspig....... couldn't stand the 1st cantelope of the season to just set there, sliced up, dash of salt, little fresh ground pepper............. = HEAVEN!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> FPG??
> Ok, it's official, I'm a glutinouspig....... couldn't stand the 1st cantelope of the season to just set there, sliced up, dash of salt, little fresh ground pepper............. = HEAVEN!!



yeah!! I'll be sure n bring it wif me 

ok, now its back to work


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yeah!! I'll be sure n bring it wif me
> 
> ok, now its back to work



 Thanks Sista!! 
Don't get over heated, it's HOT out there!!


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

just cut a zuc..

18 inches long....12 inches around at the end.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> just cut a zuc..
> 
> 18 inches long....12 inches around at the end.





Cut em when they`re about half that size. Much better!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> just cut a zuc..
> 
> 18 inches long....12 inches around at the end.



Dang son.... Whatcha feedin them thangs?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Cut em when they`re about half that size. Much better!



 Oh the possibilities


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Cut em when they`re about half that size. Much better!


i didnt mean for em to get that big! we got over a inch of rain in less then a hour yesterday...things went boom.


Sweetwater said:


> Dang son.... Whatcha feedin them thangs?


i plant my garden where i bury my bodys.


uh....




Tuffdawg said:


> Oh the possibilities


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Oh the possibilities







slip said:


> i plant my garden where i bury my bodys.



 I send mine through the wood chipper...that way they can't turn into zombies...


On a more serious note...I just transplanted a small minature rose bush and I think I messed up...should they have full sun or not?


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I send mine through the wood chipper...that way they can't turn into zombies...
> 
> 
> On a more serious note...I just transplanted a small minature rose bush and I think I messed up...should they have full sun or not?



they do grow in full sun, but when you transplant it, and its so hot and bright sun...to start off strong it needs shade and lots of water.




im standing there looking out my front window and theres a quail just standing in the front yard lookin around!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> they do grow in full sun, but when you transplant it, and its so hot and bright sun...to start off strong it needs shade and lots of water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That`s neat! Rooster or hen?


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s neat! Rooster or hen?



a hen i believe.

my neighbor tells me there used to be a lot of them. but they added more homes to this street and people let their cats roam...i've only ever seen one other quail and i've lived here 6 years. i hope they are making a come back.


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

nope im wrong, i looked at the zoomed in pic i took, its a rooster.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> a hen i believe.
> 
> my neighbor tells me there used to be a lot of them. but they added more homes to this street and people let their cats roam...i've only ever seen one other quail and i've lived here 6 years. i hope they are making a come back.



Hope so. I feed these around the house. They like scratch feed, and black oil sunflower seed.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> just cut a zuc..
> 
> 18 inches long....12 inches around at the end.


You need to come load up on horse poop, best fertilizer there is! 



Sweetwater said:


> I send mine through the wood chipper...that way they can't turn into zombies...
> 
> 
> On a more serious note...I just transplanted a small minature rose bush and I think I messed up...should they have full sun or not?


after reading through......... what slip said......... 

DANG it's hot outside, registering 94 IN THE SHADE!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Talked to the snakehunters a little while ago. No luck yet, but they did see a lizard.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> they do grow in full sun, but when you transplant it, and its so hot and bright sun...to start off strong it needs shade and lots of water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah....I think I need to dig it back up and pot it till it gets going better. If it don't do better.....my friend has plenty more.

These min roses came from my friends grandmas house in PC, Fla.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yeah....I think I need to dig it back up and pot it till it gets going better. If it don't do better.....my friend has plenty more.
> 
> These min roses came from my friends grandmas house in PC, Fla.



You might want to cut the top back on it some too.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You might want to cut the top back on it some too.



Thanks...I did that. They were about 2' long and I cut em back to about a foot.

Thanks for the help y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Talked to the snakehunters a little while ago. No luck yet, but they did see a lizard.


Waiting on the call that they're headed my way next! 



Sweetwater said:


> Yeah....I think I need to dig it back up and pot it till it gets going better. If it don't do better.....my friend has plenty more.
> 
> These min roses came from my friends grandmas house in PC, Fla.



I love roses!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Waiting on the call that they're headed my way next!
> 
> 
> 
> I love roses!





They will be headed your way. 


Roses, huh...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> They will be headed your way.
> 
> 
> Roses, huh...




yeah, I'm thinking I may do me another rose garden, haven't had one in years.............. gonna start off with my Cherokee rose & go from there, still got one in the ground at the ex's that I need to go get that came from my grandmothers place.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yeah, I'm thinking I may do me another rose garden, haven't had one in years.............. gonna start off with my Cherokee rose & go from there, still got one in the ground at the ex's that I need to go get that came from my grandmothers place.


 
You wanna make some extra bucks, start rooting cuttings from that sucker and sell them. We had to install 4 Cherokee Roses (weeds) at the Cherokee Country Club last fall. Guess where we had to buy it cause no one in Georgia (nursery brokers) sold it. 

Cali-freakin-fornia,,,,,,,,,isn't that just idiotic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

There is an Old English Tea Rose over on our home place that my Mother planted when she was a child, with the help of my Great Grandmother. It has small yellow blooms. I have been meanin` for years, to get a cuttin` off of it and plant here.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Guess I need to get outta bed cause Im gonna hafta stop in griffin for dinner before work.


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You wanna make some extra bucks, start rooting cuttings from that sucker and sell them. We had to install 4 Cherokee Roses (weeds) at the Cherokee Country Club last fall. Guess where we had to buy it cause no one in Georgia (nursery brokers) sold it.
> 
> Cali-freakin-fornia,,,,,,,,,isn't that just idiotic.


wow


Nicodemus said:


> There is an Old English Tea Rose over on our home place that my Mother planted when she was a child, with the help of my Great Grandmother. It has small yellow blooms. I have been meanin` for years, to get a cuttin` off of it and plant here.



wow.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You wanna make some extra bucks, start rooting cuttings from that sucker and sell them. We had to install 4 Cherokee Roses (weeds) at the Cherokee Country Club last fall. Guess where we had to buy it cause no one in Georgia (nursery brokers) sold it.
> 
> Cali-freakin-fornia,,,,,,,,,isn't that just idiotic.



Idiotic and a travesty.



Nicodemus said:


> There is an Old English Tea Rose over on our home place that my Mother planted when she was a child, with the help of my Great Grandmother. It has small yellow blooms. I have been meanin` for years, to get a cuttin` off of it and plant here.



Do it. 



deerehauler said:


> Guess I need to get outta bed cause Im gonna hafta stop in griffin for dinner before work.



Sup deerehauler...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You wanna make some extra bucks, start rooting cuttings from that sucker and sell them. We had to install 4 Cherokee Roses (weeds) at the Cherokee Country Club last fall. Guess where we had to buy it cause no one in Georgia (nursery brokers) sold it.
> 
> Cali-freakin-fornia,,,,,,,,,isn't that just idiotic.


 Can I put you down as a buyer? 



Nicodemus said:


> There is an Old English Tea Rose over on our home place that my Mother planted when she was a child, with the help of my Great Grandmother. It has small yellow blooms. I have been meanin` for years, to get a cuttin` off of it and plant here.


I like those too, but I mainly stick to the red's & whites, you need to get some, that'd be a "heritage" plant! 



deerehauler said:


> Guess I need to get outta bed cause Im gonna hafta stop in griffin for dinner before work.


chik-fil-la? 



slip said:


> wow
> 
> 
> wow.


wow


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Idiotic and a travesty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howdy



Keebs said:


> Can I put you down as a buyer?
> 
> 
> I like those too, but I mainly stick to the red's & whites, you need to get some, that'd be a "heritage" plant!
> ...


Most likely I wanna try the new spicy!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy
> 
> 
> Most likely I wanna try the new spicy!



You're spicy enough Slim!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Rgw





Keebs said:


> You're spicy enough Slim!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Change of plans. Pizza from Garganos, instead. Gives me an excuse to git out of the house.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 12, 2010)

afternoon ya'll    man  am i glad this day is over (work) this heat is hard on a fat boy!. georgia in october sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Howdy Andy. Done got to where it`s still purty warm here then too.


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

weather.com says it

"Feels Like:111 °F"


niceee


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Andy. Done got to where it`s still purty warm here then too.



hey nic,yes sir we better make that late november maybe even mid december.  either way  i hate to sweat   cold days  come quick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2010)

What it is????


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 12, 2010)

hey jeff, whats up


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 12, 2010)

Afternoon all.... I see someone does not like the S&S coming back.....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Change of plans. Pizza from Garganos, instead. Gives me an excuse to git out of the house.






DAWGsfan2 said:


> afternoon ya'll    man  am i glad this day is over (work) this heat is hard on a fat boy!. georgia in october sounds pretty good to me.


I'm already ready for cool weather!! 



Jeff C. said:


> What it is????



_HOT!!_


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Afternoon all.... I see someone does not like the S&S coming back.....


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



Yup he post that we could keep our S&S...went back to post something "politically correct" and one of the super mods made it go away


Oh and how are


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2010)

I know!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I know!!!



What you know?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Afternoon all.... I see someone does not like the S&S coming back.....



wouldn't hurt my feelings none if they didn't bring it back!   


OH............................evening ya'll!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 12, 2010)

ok i'll check back with you folks in a bit.headed over to daughters house for UFC and TACOS.hey in my world a good night out is a good night in.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> wouldn't hurt my feelings none if they didn't bring it back!


 
I can't wait for it to come back, it's gonna be more fun to watch than UFC...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

Time to hit the basement and clean out the room designated for storage and do some dry-lok painting on the poured wall. Who wants to come play in paint??


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to hit the basement and clean out the room designated for storage and do some dry-lok painting on the poured wall. Who wants to come play in paint??


Can I? Really? Sadly enough, that is the best offer I've had today...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to hit the basement and clean out the room designated for storage and do some dry-lok painting on the poured wall. Who wants to come play in paint??



So sorry I got to get ready to go fishing in the morning

Have fun


----------



## pbradley (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm home!  Day started @ 1am.  I'm gonna eat some ice cream and go to bed.

Nite y'all.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 12, 2010)

good grief this place is slackin today!!

Guess everyones busy with the to-do list 

Mine aint even close to gettin done


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> good grief this place is slackin today!!
> 
> Guess everyones busy with the to-do list
> 
> Mine aint even close to gettin done




Well get back to work 

Oh and by the way the keyboard came today,will send it Monday


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, I think I`ll just set around and loaf. And as my ol` buddy Elfiii says, look for irregularities.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Well get back to work
> 
> Oh and by the way the keyboard came today,will send it Monday


fixin to run back over to the inlaws  

sweet, thanks Mike 

Now Na's laptop is in a fail mode  and its Vista, so I'm stuck  Oh well 



Nicodemus said:


> Well, I think I`ll just set around and loaf. And as my ol` buddy Elfiii says, look for irregularities.


sounds like a good idea Nick....how you feelin?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, I think I`ll just set around and loaf. And as my ol` buddy Elfiii says, look for irregularities.



Around here?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> fixin to run back over to the inlaws
> 
> sweet, thanks Mike
> 
> ...



Do I need to make a road trip?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> fixin to run back over to the inlaws
> 
> sweet, thanks Mike
> 
> ...



Feelin` much better, Miss Snow. How are you this evenin`? 



Capt Quirk said:


> Around here?




Kinda sorta here `n yonder. I do have a target I`m watchin`... sorta...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Kinda sorta here `n yonder. I do have a target I`m watchin`... sorta...



Regardless of what you might have heard, I didn't do it


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Regardless of what you might have heard, I didn't do it





Ain`t you. You`re alright.  Even if you are a native born Flordian.


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I do have a target I`m watchin`... sorta...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t you. You`re alright.  Even if you are a native born Flordian.



And it's mighty nice of you to not hold that against me


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


>



You either. 


Hey, one of our buffs keeled over graveyard dead today. Must have got too hot? Young hen too.


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You either.
> 
> 
> Hey, one of our buffs keeled over graveyard dead today. Must have got too hot? Young hen too.



weird.

did you lose any over the winter? it was pretty bitter but we made it. had no way to heat the coop so i was worried.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> weird.
> 
> did you lose any over the winter? it was pretty bitter but we made it. had no way to heat the coop so i was worried.





I think we lost maybe two, through the winter. I did have a heat lamp in the henhouse when it it turned off bad cold that time in January. Heck, we got a pile of eggs durin` that spell.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Okay works pulled up things are rolling and Hey to yall!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Howdy DJ.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy DJ.



Howdy Nic this driveler sure came to a slow down from last night


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy Nic this driveler sure came to a slow down from last night





Sho did. You comin` to join us at the Blast again this year?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to hit the basement and clean out the room designated for storage and do some dry-lok painting on the poured wall. Who wants to come play in paint??







SnowHunter said:


> good grief this place is slackin today!!
> 
> Guess everyones busy with the to-do list
> 
> Mine aint even close to gettin done



You got a LIST??  I ain't even done that!    Got early and went to train this morning ... working out in this heat has got me drained I'll tell ya.  



jmfauver said:


> Do I need to make a road trip?



An IT guy that makes house calls???   be still my heart.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Good evenin`, Miss Elaine. 

And Nurse Bubbette.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sho did. You comin` to join us at the Blast again this year?



The date change is gonna keep me from making it I am gonna be on my yearly trip to  Cheyenne Wyoming for a Rodeo and visit with family.  
I sure had a good time last year between breakfast the blast its self and hoots afterwords. Sure wish I could do both but lotta states inbetween me


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> You got a LIST??  I ain't even done that!    Got early and went to train this morning ... working out in this heat has got me drained I'll tell ya.
> 
> 
> 
> An IT guy that makes house calls???   be still my heart.



Evening Tag


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Feelin` much better, Miss Snow. How are you this evenin`?



Hey everyone. I'm glad ya feelin' better, Nic. Ya had me kinda worried for a little while there. 

Just a drive by. I got home last night so I can pack to leave for Tampa tomorrow. Work meeting, but a hotel room to myself in the evenings with no one callin' my name and chocolage martinis. Heaven!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh yes, I remember now. I wouldn`t mind bein` in Wyoming  myself. I went through there in 1975. I could live there...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yes, I remember now. I wouldn`t mind bein` in Wyoming  myself. I went through there in 1975. I could live there...



Oh me too not alot of people like the flat open areas and thats what they think of but it also got great hilly area also


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Hey everyone. I'm glad ya feelin' better, Nic. Ya had me kinda worried for a little while there.
> 
> Just a drive by. I got home last night so I can pack to leave for Tampa tomorrow. Work meeting, but a hotel room to myself in the evenings with no one callin' my name and chocolage martinis. Heaven!



Good evening


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 12, 2010)

evening fly-by   

Howdy folks.  Hope ya'll had a Great Day


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I think we lost maybe two, through the winter. I did have a heat lamp in the henhouse when it it turned off bad cold that time in January. Heck, we got a pile of eggs durin` that spell.



we got like 1 and 2 eggs a day during the winter, out of 9 hens but we still didnt need to buy any.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening fly-by
> 
> Howdy folks.  Hope ya'll had a Great Day



Howdy RM!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin`, Miss Elaine.
> 
> And Nurse Bubbette.





deerehauler said:


> Evening Tag



Evening gentlemen  sorry it took a while, I've been coming and going tonight.  

How're ya'll?  



Bubbette said:


> Hey everyone. I'm glad ya feelin' better, Nic. Ya had me kinda worried for a little while there.
> 
> Just a drive by. I got home last night so I can pack to leave for Tampa tomorrow. Work meeting, but a hotel room to myself in the evenings with no one callin' my name and chocolage martinis. Heaven!



THAT sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Evening gentlemen  sorry it took a while, I've been coming and going tonight.
> 
> How're ya'll?
> 
> ...



Doing good! I think everyone is poppin in and out. Hope all is well with you!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

OK, officially, Dry-Lok is some messy stuff. Got 1/2 of one wall done, sort of. It takes several coats to get it done right.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, officially, Dry-Lok is some messy stuff. Got 1/2 of one wall done, sort of. It takes several coats to get it done right.



Sounds like you are having some fun


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Slower`n wet gunpowder tonight.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

I have little sleep as it is and this is making me even sleepier


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2010)

Where is erybody???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Slower`n wet gunpowder tonight.


 
Need a lighter??


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Where is erybody???



Evening Jeff I am here but drifting cause its so slow in here!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Need a lighter??





What do you think? Remember who you`re talkin` too. I don`t need technology.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 12, 2010)

Evening all...I'm just passing thru before I pass out!       Killer time today...


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening all...I'm just passing thru before I pass out!       Killer time today...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Slip, you`re gonna be at the Blast.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening all...I'm just passing thru before I pass out!       Killer time today...



Hey bb!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Evening Jeff I am here but drifting cause its so slow in here!



I'm even slow respondin'


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm even slow respondin'



slow responding and only maybe 5 posts inbetween the other


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What do you think? Remember who you`re talkin` too. I don`t need technology.


 
Well then get off this dadblame puter and start sending us all smoke signals...


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip, you`re gonna be at the Blast.



if i have to hitch a ride from a box turtle...ill be there.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well then get off this dadblame puter and start sending us all smoke signals...



Can you drivel a smoke signal


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well then get off this dadblame puter and start sending us all smoke signals...





I would, but none of you knucklehead tenderfoots would be able to read em.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> if i have to hitch a ride from a box turtle...ill be there.



You best leave early then cause may take awhile to get there on a turtle


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I would, but none of you knucklehead tenderfoots would be able to read em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> if i have to hitch a ride from a box turtle...ill be there.





I wasn`t askin`. I was tellin`.    You, are gonna build me a fire, with two sticks. In front of the crowd...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Now its picking up


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> if i have to hitch a ride from a bug or turtle...ill be there.



Someone called?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I wasn`t askin`. I was tellin`.  You, are gonna build me a fire, with two sticks. In front of the crowd...


 
I've done that millions of times. Cept my sticks have little red and white tips on them...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Someone called?





If you don`t change that avatar, I will...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've done that millions of times. Cept my sticks have little red and white tips on them...





Lucifers ain`t legal!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


>



Sorry Cody...I got tied up and wouldn't have been able to get down your way!       I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night though!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Someone called?



Evening


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Here is the newest drivelerhttp://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5019102#post5019102


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> You best leave early then cause may take awhile to get there on a turtle


yeah, it'll be a long ride!


Nicodemus said:


> I wasn`t askin`. I was tellin`.    You, are gonna build me a fire, with two sticks. In front of the crowd...



inside?

tryin to get me put away for good?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 12, 2010)

alrighty...gotta hit the hay!   I'm not 25 any more!


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Someone called?





boneboy96 said:


> Sorry Cody...I got tied up and wouldn't have been able to get down your way!       I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night though!



its all good dude. just let me know when your ready.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> alrighty...gotta hit the hay!   I'm not 25 any more!




Sounds like a good idea


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like a good idea



Yeah...we'll regroup in the morning!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah, it'll be a long ride!
> 
> 
> inside?
> ...





You gonna kill this one Bob?


I`m headed to the new one to answer Cody`s question.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You gonna kill this one Bob?
> 
> 
> I`m headed to the new one to answer Cody`s question.



I got it covered Nic!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 12, 2010)

Good Night all!~


----------

